# Mein erster Benchmark - SuperFIB



## BlackMatrixXx (12. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend!

Ich habe mich mal daran gesetzt einen eigenen Benchmark zu programmieren. Dabei ist SuperFIB herausgekommen.
Doch was macht dieser Benchmark?
Er berechnet die 46. Fibonacci-Zahl und misst die Zeit, die die CPU dafür brauch. Für die Leute, die Sakrileg nicht kennen, erklärt Wikipedia am besten die Fibonacci-Zahlen.

Die Zeit wird auf 0,1 Nanosekunde mit Hilfe des QueryPerformancecounters gemessen - jedoch am Ende der Übersichtlichkeit halber nur auf die Millisekunde genau ausgegeben.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn ich von euch ordentlich viel Feedback bekomme, inklusive Benchmarkergebnisse und konstruktiver Kritik.

MFG BlackMatrixXx

Endlich ist es soweit Gowengel und ich haben den Nachfolger von SuperFIB fertiggestellt. Da wir die GUI umfassend umgestaltet haben, dachten wir uns, dass der Benchmark ab sofort unter dem Namen F!Bench weiterentwickelt wird. Wenn ihr auf den Link klickt gelangt ihr auf die Seite Kaltmacher.de (sozusagen unser "Publisher") auf der ihr die aktuelle Version von F!Bench findet. Nicht wundern der erste Release hat die Versionsnummer 4.0, als Hinweis darauf, dass es die 4. Generation des SuperFIB Benchmarks ist bloß unter dem Namen F!Bench.

F!Bench – der Benchmark powered by Kaltmacher.de  kaltmacher.de

>>>F!Bench 4.0 Download<<<

Vorlage um in die Rangliste eingetragen zu werden:


> NICKNAME | CPU | Takt in MHz | Betriebssystem | F!B-Points | Modus



Beispiel:
BlackMatrixXx | Intel Core2Quad Q6600 | 2400 MHz | Win XP Pro x64 | 9441 | Low-End

Screenshot:
http://www.upload-planet.de/bild.php/113209,screenshotEDMT6.jpg

 *Wichtig: Eine Nichtbeachtung dieser Vorlage führt dazu, dass das Ergebnis nicht in die F!Bench-Rangliste aufgenommen wird. Jedes Ergebnis muss mit einem Screenshot festgehalten werden, welcher auch CPU-Z beeinhalten muss.*
*
F!Bench Rangliste (auf den Spoiler klicken)*


Spoiler



*Low-End
*


NICKNAME | CPU | Takt in MHz | Betriebssystem | F!B-Points
Sturmi | Intel Core i7 920 | 4000 MHz | Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit | 27540
Sensitron | Amd Phenom II X4 965 BE | 4000 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate x64 |    23621
Ossus | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3200 MHz | Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit | 21897

Singler | AMD Phenom II 955 | 3516 MHz | Win 7 Home Premium 64x | 20442
Zeffer |
 AMD Phenom II X6 
1055T | 3360MHz | Windows 7 HomePremium 64Bit | 19737
BlackWolf | AMD Athlon X2 250 | 3006 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate x32 | 
17248
 Daniel9494 | Intel Q9400 | 3700 MHz| Windows 7 Ultimate x64 | 12564
BlackMatrixXx | Intel Core2Quad Q6600 | 2400 MHz | Win XP Pro x64 | 9441*

Standard
*


NICKNAME | CPU | Takt in MHz | Betriebssystem | F!B-Points
Sturmi | Intel Core i7 920 | 4000 MHz | Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit | 15679
Sensitron | Amd Phenom II X4 965 BE | 4000 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate x64 |    14576
Ossus | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 
3200 MHz
 | Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit | 13468

Singler | AMD Phenom II 955 | 3516 MHz | Win 7 Home Premium 64x | 12768
Zeffer |
 AMD Phenom II X6 
1055T | 3360MHz | Windows 7 HomePremium 64Bit | 12207
 Daniel9494 | Intel Q9400 | 
3700 MHz
| Windows 7 Ultimate x64 | 7659

BlackWolf | AMD Athlon X2 250 | 3006 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate x32 | 6640
 BlackMatrixXx | Intel Core2Quad Q6600 | 2400 MHz | Win XP Pro x64 | 5427*

**High-End*



NICKNAME | CPU | Takt in MHz | Betriebssystem | F!B-Points
Sturmi | Intel Core i7 920 | 4000 MHz | Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit | 7049
Ossus | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 
3200 MHz
 | Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit | 6275

Zeffer |
 AMD Phenom II X6 
1055T | 3360MHz | Windows 7 HomePremium 64Bit | 5673
Sensitron | Amd Phenom II X4 965 BE | 4000 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate x64 |     5485
Singler | AMD Phenom II 955 | 3516 MHz | Win 7 Home Premium 64x | 4928
 Daniel9494 | Intel Q9400 | 
3700 MHz 
| Windows 7 Ultimate x64 | 2950

BlackWolf | AMD Athlon X2 250 | 3006 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate x32 | 2900
 BlackMatrixXx | Intel Core2Quad Q6600 | 2400 MHz | Win XP Pro x64 | 2150*

Xtreme*



NICKNAME | CPU | Takt in MHz | Betriebssystem | F!B-Points
Sturmi | Intel Core i7 920 | 4000 MHz | Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit | 4815
Ossus | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 
3200 MHz
 | Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit | 4410

Sensitron | Amd Phenom II X4 965 BE | 4000 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate x64 |     3953
Zeffer |
 AMD Phenom II X6 
1055T | 3360MHz | Windows 7 HomePremium 64Bit | 3944
Singler | AMD Phenom II 955 | 3516 MHz | Win 7 Home Premium 64x | 3449
BlackWolf | AMD Athlon X2 250 | 3006 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate x32 | 2286
 Daniel9494 | Intel Q9400 | 
3700 MHz
| Windows 7 Ultimate x64 | 2073
BlackMatrixXx | Intel Core2Quad Q6600 | 2400 MHz | Win XP Pro x64 | 1542


 

*An mein Team und alle freiwilligen Tester ein großes Dankeschön! Insbesondere gowengel ist hier zu nennen, da ohne ihn die Oberfläche nicht möglich gewesen wäre.*

Wichtig:
Aktuellste SuperFIB-Version für alle System FÜR *Windows 2000 / NT4/XP (x64) / Vista (x64) / Seven (x64)*: >>>3.5.1 hotfix<<<
 Aktuellste SuperFIB-Version für alle System FÜR *Windows 95/98/ME*: >>>2.1<<<
 
PS:
Ich habe nun auch einen Stabilitätstest fertig gestellt: >>>Hier klicken für den Thread<<<



> NICKNAME | CPU | Takt in MHz | Betriebssystem | Zeit in s | Version



Beispiel:
BlackMatrixXx | Intel Core2Quad Q6600 | 3000 MHz | Win XP Pro x64 | xx.xxx s | 3.1
*Eine Nichtbeachtung dieser Vorlage führt dazu, dass das Ergebnis nicht in die Rangliste aufgenommen wird.*

*LINKS:*



JuliusFriedberg schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/57987-superfib-2-1-benchmarks.html <--- ein umfangreicher Test des Benchmarks.





Darkside_86 schrieb:


> Super Fib - o.v.e.r.clockers.at


Vielen Dank dafür 
*Rangliste(auf den Spoiler klicken):*

blau = 3.x Release
rot = 3.0 Beta
schwarz = 2.X


Spoiler



Singlecores:


Chicago | AMD Athlon64 3700+ | 2640 MHz | Win XP SP3 | 118.306 s
SmOoTh! | AMD Athlon 64 3200+ | 2540 MHz | Windows XP 32bit | 122.949 s 
Chicago | AMD Athlon 64 3000+ | 2250 MHZ | Win XP SP3 | 137.690 s
Seven | AMD Athlon 64 3000+ | 2000 MHz | Windows XP Home x32 | 157.448 s
tj3011 | AMD Mobile Sempron3500+ |1800 MHz|Windows XP 32 Bit|174.353 s
Mökkurkalfi_ | AMD Sempron 2800+ | 1600 MHz | Win XP Pro 32 bit | 217.188 s
DetonatorFX | Intel Pentium M 750 | 1866 MHz | Win XP Pro x86 | 259.753 s
Oerge | Intel Atom 270 | 1710 MHz | Windows XP Pro 32Bit | 269.899 s
Toxy |Intel P III | 1113 MHz | Win XP Home 32bit | 542.360s

Dualcores:


henmar
 | e8500 | 4301MHz | Win Vista Home premium | 35.875s
BlackWolf | AMD Athlon X2 250 | 3750 MHz | Windows 7 | 38.860 s
Chicago 
| AMD Athlon X2 7750BE | 3240 MHz | Win 7 RC 64 bit | 39.190s
metallica2006 | Intel C2D E7400 | 3800 MHz | Win 7 RC1 x64 |  47.791 s
Seven | AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ | 3000 MHz | Windows XP Home x32 | 51.821 s
tj3011 | Intel C2D E8400 | 3800 MHz | Windows XP 32 Bit | 60.252 s
Oerge | Intel Core2Duo E6600 | 3205 MHz | Windows XP Pro 32Bit | 60.733 s
Golle | Intel C2D E6750 | 3210 MHz | Windows XP Pro | 61.733 s
derLordselbst | AMD X2 4800+ (Sockel 939) | 2466 MHz | Win XP Prof. 32 Bit | 63.085 s
gowengel
 | e5200 | 4004 MHz | Win 7 x64 | 64.218 s
Kingbeike | Intel C2D E8300 | 3600 MHz | Windows 7 Rc 32Bit | 64.392 s
darkmessiah | C2D 4400 | 3000 Mhz | Windows 7 64 bit | 64.461 s
sonicmonkey | C2D 
T7700 | 2400 MHz | Windows Vista Ultimate | 73.222 s

computertod | AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ | 2194 Mhz | Win 7 RC 64 bit | 76.851 s
darkviruz | Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 | 3172 MHz | Vista Home Premium x64 | 78.791 s
fenguri | Intel C2D T7250 | 2000 MHz | Windows XP Pro x32 | 96.651 s
BlackWolf | Intel Core 2 Duo E8300 | 2833 MHz | Windows XP |  101.954 s

DetonatorFX | Intel C2D T7300 | 2000 MHz | Vista x64 | 111.225 s
Holzschwein | Intel Core2Duo T5500 | 1666 MHz | Vista Home Premium 32 Bit | 113.747 s
UnnerveD 
| Intel Core2Duo T5750 | 2000 MHz | Windows Vista Business | 128.292 s
Phenom2
 | Intel Core2Duo T6600 | 2200MHz | Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit |   137.790 s
DetonatorFX | Intel ATOM 330 | 1600 MHz | Win7 x64 | 143.961 s

Triplecores:


ATIFan22 | Phenom II X3 720 BE | 3410 MHz | Vista H.P. x86 | 20.127 s
fenguri | AMD Phenom X3 720 | 2800 MHz | Windows XP Pro x32 | 36.527 s
KILLTHIS
 | AMD Phenom II X3 710 | 2605mhz | Windows Vista Home Basic 64 Bit | 38.666 s

Quadcores:


derLordselbst
 | Intel Core i7 920 D0 | 4427 MHz | Win 7 Professional  64 Bit | 13.588 s
atze
 | Intel Core i7-920 | 4494 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit | 14.271 s
Unisolblade
 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4010 MHz | Vista 64 | 14.576 s
Diplo
 | Intel Core i7-920 | 4200MHz | Win 7 Home 64 Bit | 14.576 s
sentinel1
 | Core I7 920 C0/C1 | 4000MHz | Win 7 Ulti 64Bit | 15.524 s
Schachi 
| Core i7 920 | 3780 MHz | Win 7 ulti x64 | 16.530 s
Boti261980 | Phenom II X4 955 BE | 4000 MHz | Win XP Home SP3 32Bit| 16.718 s
XFX-XXX | Core I7 920 | 4200 MHZ | Windows 7 | 17.170 s
Sensitron
 | Amd Phenom II X4 965 BE | 4000 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate x64 |   17.338 s
Dude101
  | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE | 4114 MHz | Win 7 Professional 64 Bit |  17.467 s
Autokiller677 | AMD Phenom II 940 BE | 3780 MHz | Windows 7 x64 | 17.639 s
Ossus
 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3325Mhz | Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit | 17.860 s
Johnny the Gamer
 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3800 MHz | Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit | 17.862 s
Perseus88
 | AMD Phenom II 965 | 4018 MHz | Win7 Ultimate | 18.271 s
Jodi | AMD Phenom II 955 | 3712 Mhz | Win XP Pro | 18.386 s
Sesfontain | Core i7 920 | 3675 Mhz | Win Vista SP2 | 18.696 s
citynomad | Phenom 2 X4 940 | 3600 MHz | Windows 7 RC x64 | 18.756 s
Alriin | Phenom II X4 940 | 3616 MHz | Windows XP Home Edition 32Bit | 19.311 s
xXxatrush1987
 | Phenom 2 X4 B50 | 3535 MHz |Windows 7 64 bit RC1 | 19.582 s
AbakusvonRuegen | Intel Core i7 | 3693 MHz | Win Vista Home Premium 64 bit | 20.047 s
Singler | Phenom II 955 | 3616 MHz | Windows Vista Ultimate 64 Bit | 20.052 s
b0s | Phenom II 940 | 3400 MHz | Win 7 RC x64 | 21.324 s
helge80 | Phenom II X4 940 BE | 3215 MHz | Windows Vista Home Premium 64 Bit | 22.074 s

N1lle | Phenom X4 810 | 3014 MHZ | Windows 7 RC 64 bit | 22.168 s 
chiesie | AMD Phenom II X4 920 | 3009 MHz | Win XP | 22.621 s
fac3l3ss | i7 920|
 2666 MHz 
| Win Vista Ultimate 64 bit | 
23.156
 s
Toxy
 | Phenom II 940 | 3000 MHz | Windows Vista HP 64 bit | 22.350 s
Masks
 | Phenom II x2 B45 | 3225,1 Mhz | Win 7 Ulti. 64Bit | 22.614 s
Toxy | Phenom II 940 | 3000 MHz | Windows Vista HP 64bit | 23.356 s
fenguri | AMD Phenom X3@4 720 | 2800 MHz | Windows XP Pro x32 | 24.419 s
Incredible Alk| Intel C2Q Q6600 | 3510 MHz | WinXP 32bit | 28.517 s
zeffer | Intel C2Q Q6600 | 3203 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate 64 Bit | 29.813 s
CoCo 
| AMD Phenom X4 9550 | 2250 MHz | Win Vista 64 bit | 30.666 s
b0s
 | Phenom II 940 | 3400 MHz | Win 7 RC x64 | 30.934 s
Chris | Intel C2Q Q6600 | 3200 MHz | Windows Vista | 30.990 s
Naumo | Intel C2Q Q9550 | 3933 MHz | Win7 RC x64 | 31.317 s
Noimie | Intel C2Q Q6600 |3160 Mhz|Windows Vista Ultimate 64 Bit | 31.575 s
BlackMatrixXx | Intel C2Q Q6600 | 3000 MHz | Win XP Pro x64 | 34.295 s
UnnerveD | Intel C2Q Q9550 | 3400 MHz | Win Vista Ultimate x64 | 35.516 s
wrath0203 | Intel C2Q Q9550 | 3400 MHz | Win Vista HP x64 | 35.717 s
kc1992 | Intel C2Q Q8200 | 3200 MHz | Win XP x86 | 37.684 s
recell |Intel C2Q Q8200|2900 MHz|Win Vista 32Bit|42.658 s
Bogomil22
 | Intel Q6600 | 3113 Mhz | Windows XP 32Bit | 50.084 s


----------



## Jan@91 (12. Mai 2009)

Intel core 2 quad6600/2,4ghz/Windowsxp32bit/42,668

klasse benchmark leider net multi-core ready^^
mfg jan


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (12. Mai 2009)

Jan@91 schrieb:


> klasse benchmark leider net multi-core ready^^


Das ist leider zu schwer umzusetzen. Vielleicht finde ich ja einen Weg, um dass zu machen.

LG


----------



## Antijur (12. Mai 2009)

Intel core i7 @3,0ghz/WindowsVista64bit/23,678sek

multicore wäre scho ned schlecht


----------



## mille25 (12. Mai 2009)

amd 5050e @3ghz, 2gb ddr2-860 cl5, windows 7 rc 32bit, 26.4s

PS: amd prozies scheinen hierdrin ja gut abzuschneiden


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (12. Mai 2009)

Könntet ihr die Zeit mal so grob mit der Windowsuhr oder ner Stoppuhr vergleichen?


----------



## der8auer (12. Mai 2009)

2x AMD Athlon  FX-74 | 3000MHz | VistaUltimate64 |24,620s


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (12. Mai 2009)

Intel C2Q Q6600 | 2,4GHz | Windows XP x64 | 44,212


----------



## Scorpioking78 (12. Mai 2009)

AthlonXP 3200+ | 2,2GHz | Windows XP Home 32Bit | 38,811s

Ich vermute mal, Du hast es über reine Integerfunktionen berechnen lassen.


----------



## Jan@91 (12. Mai 2009)

Intell C2Q6600/3,04ghz/windowsxp32bit/34,084


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (12. Mai 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> AthlonXP 3200+ | 2,2GHz | Windows XP Home 32Bit | 38,811s
> 
> Ich vermute mal, Du hast es über reine Integerfunktionen berechnen lassen.



Die Fibonaccifolge wird rekursiv berechnet, da die iterative Variante nur ca. 11ms dauert. Die Zeit dagegen wird wie bereits im 1. Post per Queryperformancecounter gemessen.


----------



## KingBeike (12. Mai 2009)

Intel C2D E8300|3,6GHz|Windows 7 RC 32 Bit|33,540 sek.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (13. Mai 2009)

Intel C2D E5200 | 2,5GHz | Windows XP| 47,017


----------



## easyrider (17. Mai 2009)

Intel C2Q Q9550 | 4.1GHz | Vista Ultimate 64bit | 28.884s


----------



## Fighting_Dave (18. Mai 2009)

AMD Phenom 2 X4 940BE | 3000Mhz | Vista Ultimate 64bit | 22.225 sek.
_________________________________________________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (18. Mai 2009)

Danke für diese vielen Ergebnisse 
Wüsstet ihr noch Sachen, die ich verbessern könnte?


----------



## SlimShady99 (18. Mai 2009)

Intel C2D E6550 | 2.7GHz | Vista Home Premium | 38.000s

Wie wärs evtl. mit nem Status/Ladebalken? Damit man sieht, wo der Benchmark grade ist....


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (19. Mai 2009)

SlimShady99 schrieb:


> Wie wärs evtl. mit nem Status/Ladebalken? Damit man sieht, wo der Benchmark grade ist....



Das ist schwierig, da es anders als bei SuperPI keine "richtigen" Iterationen gibt. Will heißen, dass die Funktion sich einmal aufruft und dann habe ich da keinen Zugriff mehr drauf. Allerdings könnte ich die Zeit zwischen durch ausgeben lassen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Mai 2009)

Was darf man sich eigentlich unter "Startupchecks" vorstellen?


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (19. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Was darf man sich eigentlich unter "Startupchecks" vorstellen?


Da wird geschaut ob die für die Zeitmessung nötigen Performance-Counter verfügbar sind.


----------



## SmOoTh! (19. Mai 2009)

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ | 2.55GHz | Windows XP 32bit | 30.761s


----------



## Fighting_Dave (19. Mai 2009)

BlackMatrixXx schrieb:


> Danke für diese vielen Ergebnisse
> Wüsstet ihr noch Sachen, die ich verbessern könnte?



Na ich weis zwar das du schon zu Anfang sagtest das Multi Core Unterstützung schwer hinzubekommen ist aber das wär doch bestimmt ganz Schick wenns i-wie klappen könnte. Da würd man bestimmt noch ein bisschen was in der Zeit gutmachen

Sag ma kann es sein das der Bench auf AMD Architektur ausgelegt ist??
Weil die ganzen AMD's meistens die NAse forn haben

Bis dann der Dave


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (19. Mai 2009)

Nein das Programm ist nur auf SSE2 ausgelegt. Multicore geht in der Hinsicht nicht, dass die Funktion sich nicht parallel abarbeiten lässt. Allerdings könnte ich nen Stresstest raus machen^^

Es kann sein, dass die AMD CPU's besser mit Rekursion klarkommen.


----------



## crooper (21. Mai 2009)

Um Multi-Core fähig zu werden, muss du doch nicht unbedingt die Berechnung aufteilen. Könntest du nicht einfach 4 oder 8 oder mehr Berechnungen parallel starten? Dann würde sich die Zeit auf einem einkerner verlängern und dual- und quadcores hätten dann einen Vorteil, da sie die Berechnung Parallel auf jeden Kern laufen können.

Wäre das nicht machbar?

Gruß
crooper


----------



## PrimeCool3r (21. Mai 2009)

AMD Athlon X2 4200+ | 2,5Ghz | Windows XP Prof. | 31.672 sek.


----------



## adler93 (21. Mai 2009)

Meins :
Intel Core2Duo E6400 | 3,2GHz | Windows Vista 32Bit | 31.919 s

Ich bin langsamer als ein:
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ | 2.55GHz | Windows XP 32bit | 30.761s 
AMD Athlon X2 4200+ | 2,5Ghz | Windows XP Prof. | 31.672 sek. 
amd 5050e @3ghz, 2gb ddr2-860 cl5, windows 7 rc 32bit, 26.4s
Die alle weniger Takt haben

Und schneller als ein:
Intel C2D E8300|3,6GHz|Windows 7 RC 32 Bit|33,540 sek. 
Der 400MHz mehr hat

Mit 4,1GHz müsste das doch auch viel schneller gehn:
Intel C2Q Q9550 | 4.1GHz | Vista Ultimate 64bit | 28.884s


----------



## theLamer (21. Mai 2009)

22,836s Core i7-920 @ default |6 GiByte RAM| Win 7 64-bit RC1


----------



## Alriin (21. Mai 2009)

AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition @3013MHz : *22,605*
Vista Premium 64Bit, 8 GB Ram


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (21. Mai 2009)

Bitte ladet euch die aktuellste Version herunter und testet damit euer System.

LG
BlackMatrixXx

EDIT:
Intel Core2Quad Q6600 | 3000 MHz | Win XP Pro x64 | 34,295s | 2.0


----------



## KingBeike (22. Mai 2009)

Intel Core2Duo E8300|3600MHz|Windows 7 Rc 32Bit|64.392 Sek.|2.0


Hast du vor eine Rangliste zu erstellen für Dual Cores und Quad Cores?


----------



## Antijur (22. Mai 2009)

Antijur schrieb:


> Intel core i7 @3,0ghz/WindowsVista64bit/23,678sek
> 
> multicore wäre scho ned schlecht



so ich zitier mich mal selber und frag mich warum ich mehr zeit brauch obwohl nun 4 threads unterstützt werden

brauche jetzt 28,208 sek davor ja nur ein bissle über 23


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (22. Mai 2009)

Das weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Es kann einfach am Programm liegen. So gesehen werden auch die anderen Systeme schlechter abschneiden. Die Einkerner brauchen nun 4 - 4,5 mal so lange, die Dualcores 2-2,5 mal so lange und die Quads sollten im Vergleich zu der Version 1.3 bei der 1 - 1,25 liegen.

Außerdem kannst du die verschiedenen Releases nicht vergleichen, da die Routine leicht abgeändert wurde. Du kannst du Ergebnisse zwischen gleichen Release vergleichen z.B. 2.0.0 und 2.1.0, aber nicht 2.0.0 und 1.3.5.


----------



## Antijur (22. Mai 2009)

ok wird gemacht


----------



## Singler (25. Mai 2009)

Phenom II 955 | 3616 Hz | Windows Vista Ultimate 64 bit | 20.052s


----------



## Alriin (25. Mai 2009)

Beta Test 

*SuperFIB 1.3.5*
Also ich hab mich noch ausführlich mit dem SuperFIB 1.3.5 beschäftigt und würde ihn als sehr guten Benchmark, ohne Multicore-Unterstützung, einstufen. Nach unzähligen Settings und Runs (5 Runs, Restart, 5 Runs, Restart,...) konnte ich feststellen, dass SuperFIB auf meinem Phenom II X4 940 zwar alle vier Kerne nutzt, aber immer nur eine CPU-Auslastung von 25% hat. Die Zeiten schwankten dabei zwischen 21.984 und 23.065 (Vista). Es gab auch keinen reproduzierbaren besten Run. Einmal war gleich der Erste am schnellsten, einmal der Dritte, einmal der Vierte,... immer unterschiedlich.
Bei meinen drei verschiedenen Speichersettings (DDR2 800 CL4, CL5 und DDR2 667 CL4) bemerkte ich auch, dass sowohl die Latenzen, als auch der Takt des Speichers völlig egal sind.
Bei meinen Tests mit Windows XP 32Bit verhielt es sich ähnlich, ich konnte die Zeiten zwar nicht verbessern, hatte aber auch keine langsameren Runs. Trotzdem bleibt zu erwähnen, dass XP so ~0,2sec langsamer gelaufen ist.
Auch unter XP lief SuperFIB 1.3.5 auf allen vier Kernen bei 25% Auslastung.
Als ich jedoch auf Echtzeit umstellte (was unter Vista nicht möglich war) und SuperFIB nur auf einem Kern arbeitete, hatte ich plötzlich reproduzierbar bessere und weitaus stabilere Runs. Obwohl es unter XP offensichtlich ein wenig langsamer läuft, konnte ich die Zeit auf 21.934sec , bei einem Takt von 3014MHz, verbessern.

*SuperFIB 2.0*
Ähnliche Beobachtungen wie bei den anderen Testern... 2.0 läuft jetzt zwar auf vier Kernen bei 100% Auslastung, die Schwankungen sind jetzt aber weitaus größer und die Zeiten sogar ein wenig langsamer. Die CPU-Last ist dadurch ungleich höher...ich kam plötzlich auf bedenkliche Temperaturen. Das Furmark unter den 2DMarks! 
Hier das beste Ergebnis:
Phenom II X4 940 | @3616 Hz | Windows XP Home Edition 32Bit | 19.311s



Also ich würde nochmal beim 1.3.5er ansetzen.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (25. Mai 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Beta Test
> *SuperFIB 2.0*
> 1.) 2.0 läuft jetzt zwar auf vier Kernen bei 100% Auslastung, die Schwankungen sind jetzt aber weitaus größer und die Zeiten sogar ein wenig langsamer.
> 2.) Die CPU-Last ist dadurch ungleich höher...ich kam plötzlich auf bedenkliche Temperaturen.
> ...



Zu
1.) Die etwas langsameren Zeiten liegen daran, dass der 4. te Thread - der Zählthread 50ms nach den anderen 3 Threads startet.

2.) Das liegt an den vielen Berechnungen [5.502.622.159.812.088.949.850.305.428.800.254.892.  961.651.752.960.000.000.000 (5,502622e+57) 46! ist die Anzahl der Berechnungen], welche von jedem Kern durchgeführt werden.

3.)  Genau das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Bei mir war die Temp um ca. 10 °C höher als bei Prime @ large FFT'S ^^ Ich wollte ihn aber nicht in Furmark4CPU's umbenennen 

4.) Der 1.3.5er und der 2.0.0er sind bis auf eine kurze Codepassage identisch. Diese Änderung ist nur notwendig, um die 4 Threads zu erzeugen.




KingBeike schrieb:


> Hast du vor eine Rangliste zu erstellen für Dual Cores und Quad Cores?



Erstmal nicht, da mir momentan einfach die Zeit dazu fehlt.

MFG BlackMatrixXx


PS: Was würdet ihr davon halten, wenn ich aus SuperFIB einen Stabilitätstest machen würde?


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Wär nicht schlecht, ich bin dafür!


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (25. Mai 2009)

Ich werde mal mein bestes versuchen^^ Soll ja auch ganz fein werden so mit Sachen wie z.B. Endlostest oder ne bestimmte Zeit^^

EDIT: Ich habe das Programm nun fertig gestellt. Hier der Thread: >>>LINK<<<


----------



## NCphalon (27. Mai 2009)

Ich schaff mit Win7 x64 nur ca. 66sec. 

(beweisscreen scheint mir überflüssig, mit sowas muss ma ja net angeben^^)


----------



## tj3011 (28. Mai 2009)

Intel C2D E8400|3,8GHz|Windows XP 32 Bit|60,252 sek. |2.0

Warum habe ich so ne verdamt schlechte Zeit 

mfg tj3011


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (28. Mai 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich schaff mit Win7 x64 nur ca. 66sec.





tj3011 schrieb:


> Intel C2D E8400|3,8GHz|Windows XP 32 Bit|60,252 sek. |2.0
> 
> Warum habe ich so ne verdamt schlechte Zeit
> mfg tj3011



Ihr habt beide Dualcores, deshalb dauert das entsprechend länger, als mit einem von der Taktfrequenz her äquivalenten Quadcore-Prozessor, da das Programm 4 Threads gleichzeitig laufen lässt und eure Dualcores ja nur 2 parallel verarbeiten können.

MFG BlackMatrixXx


----------



## tj3011 (28. Mai 2009)

Was ich allesdings nicht verstehe wie kann der User: 

SmOoTh!
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ | 2.55GHz | Windows XP 32bit | 30.761s         

dieses ergebins erreichen is ja auch nur ein Dual Core und mit "nur" 2.55Ghz und ich habe 3.8Ghz und brauch ca. doppelt so lange 

mfg tj3011


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (28. Mai 2009)

tj3011 schrieb:


> Was ich allesdings nicht verstehe wie kann der User:
> 
> SmOoTh!
> AMD Athlon 64 3200+ | 2.55GHz | Windows XP 32bit | 30.761s
> ...



1. Das ist ein Singlecore-Prozessor.
2. Hat er die alter 1.3.5er Version benutzt.

MFG


----------



## tj3011 (28. Mai 2009)

zu1. oh man bin ich blöd stimmt klar ist das nur ein Singel sry.
das schlimmste an der sache ist das ich den selben auch mal hatte  

zu2. ahhh das ergibt sinn 

Kannst du bei deinem Startpost nich mal eine Liste erstellen mit den Ergebnissen (aber nur von Version 2.0) damit man mal vergleichen kann

mfg tj3011

P.S. echt gute Arbeit das ganze


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (28. Mai 2009)

Ich hab nun eine Ergebnisliste erstellt mit den Ergebnissen der Version 2.0 

Vielen Dank für das Lob.


----------



## SmOoTh! (28. Mai 2009)

Musste 10MHz runtergehen.

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ | 2.54GHz | Windows XP 32bit | 122.949s


----------



## tj3011 (28. Mai 2009)

@SmOoTh! 
Ist das jetzt mit Version 2.0 oder noch mit Version 1.3.5?


----------



## NCphalon (28. Mai 2009)

sieht nach 2.0 aus weil er nomma fast doppelt solang brauch wie wir mit unsern "hochgezüchteten" dualcores xD


----------



## SmOoTh! (29. Mai 2009)

jap. Es ist die Version 2.0


----------



## Alriin (29. Mai 2009)

Weltrekord!


----------



## tj3011 (29. Mai 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Weltrekord!



Ab jetzt ist der Weltrekord dann wohl mir 

Mobile Sempron3500+ |1,8GHz|Windows XP 32 Bit|174,353 sek. |2.0 

Mein Notebook ist schon geil 

Hier noch der beweis screen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Ich bitte darum das mein Notebook in die SingelCore Liste auch aufgenommen wird.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (29. Mai 2009)

Das sind schon echte Kraftmaschinen


----------



## tj3011 (29. Mai 2009)

Vll. sollte ich meinen steinzeit PC mit sagenhaften 200Mhz ma anschmeißen 
da werden euch dann die Augen rausfallen.

mfg tj3011


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (29. Mai 2009)

Wenn der das überlebt 
Ich habe hier selber noch krasse Dinger rum liegen  z.B.:
Intel:
Pentium I @ 133 MHz
Pentium I MMX @ 233 MHz

IBM:
Pentium I @ 100 MHz (afaik)

AMD:
486er @ 16 MHz


----------



## tj3011 (29. Mai 2009)

Vll. hole ich am Wochenende mal meinen HTPC ausem Schrank raus und lasse es dort auch mal laufen um noch mehr Vergleichswerte zu bekommen

mfg tj3011


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (29. Mai 2009)

Das wäre sau cool^^
Naja ich kann meinen Core2Duo E6300 und den AMD Duron 1400+ leider nicht benutzen, da sie nun meinem Vater (Intel) bzw. meinem Bruder (AMD) gehören


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (16. Juni 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/57987-superfib-2-1-benchmarks.html


----------



## gowengel (16. Juni 2009)

Pentium Dual Core e5200 | 3,33ghz | Windows XP Sp3 32bit| 76,861 | 2.1


Wenns mal kühler wird, kann ich meinen kleinen bei 4ghz benchen


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. Juni 2009)

erster Lauf:
X2 4200+ | 2200MHz | Server2008 64bit | 65.164s | 2.1 <-- F@H lief 2x
zweiter Lauf:
X2 4200+ | 2200MHz | Server2008 64bit | 64.654s | 2.1 <-- F@H aus

Die Zeiten liegen ziemlich knapp beieinander.
Netter Benchmark, mein 4200@Stock kommt ziemlich dicht an die Intels mit fast doppelt so hohen Taktraten ran. 

Mir fehlt leider noch ein "nochmal"-Knopf oder sowas, damit ich das Programm nicht jedes mal neustarten muss.

Nachtrag: Ich hab ihn extra mal auf die 3.102 GHz aus der Signatur gejagt. 
1. Lauf:
X2 4200+ | 3102MHz | Server2008 64bit | 52.631s | 2.1 <-- F@H lief 2x
2. Lauf:
X2 4200+ | 3102MHz | Server2008 64bit | 55.331s | 2.1 <-- F@H aus 
3. Lauf:
X2 4200+ | 3102MHz | Server2008 64bit | 45.978s | 2.1 <-- F@H wieder an!!


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (18. Juni 2009)

Wir werden bald eine Version mit einem grafischen Interface veröffentlichen.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (18. Juni 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Mir fehlt leider noch ein "nochmal"-Knopf oder sowas, damit ich das Programm nicht jedes mal neustarten muss.



Wir arbeiten bereits an einer Version mit einer grafischen Oberfläche.


----------



## Oerge (26. Juni 2009)

Intel Atom 270 @ OC |1,71GHz|Windows XP Pro 32 Bit| 269.899sek. |2.1 

Zählt 1 physikalischer Kern oder 2 virtuelle ? 
Cooler Bench! Daumen hoch...
Poste nachher mal andere Hardware

Gruß 0erge


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Juni 2009)

Hast du schonmal in der PCGH Redaktion erfragt, ob diese vielleicht mal deinen Benchmark vorstellen können bzw. mit in ihre Tabellen übernehmen könnten?


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (28. Juni 2009)

@Oerge:
Es zählen die physikalischen Kerne.

@Toxy:
Nein das habe ich bisher nicht, da ich da noch gar nicht dran gedacht habe und ich auch nicht wüsste, an wen ich mich wenden könnte.

MFG BlackMatrixXx


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Juni 2009)

Thilo? Irgendwen, um auf dich aufmerksam zu machen


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (28. Juni 2009)

Stephan hats bereits getestet^^
>>>hier<<<


----------



## KempA (11. Juli 2009)

Intel Core2Quad Q8200|2,9 GHz|Win Vista 32Bit|42,658s|2.1


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Juli 2009)

Pentium 3 | 1113MHz | Win XP Home 32bit | 542,360s


----------



## K-putt (12. Juli 2009)

Intel Q6600 g0 |3160.08 Mhz|Windows Vista Ultimate X 64 sp.2|32.459 sek |2.1


----------



## Eiche (12. Juli 2009)

Intel Core2Quad Q6600 | 3203.6 | Win 7 Ultimate x64 (7100)| 29.813 | 2.1
Intel Core2Quad Q6600 | 3203.6 | Win XP Home SP3 | 29.893 | 2.1


----------



## Hutika2 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Hab den Benchmark auch mal durchlaufen lassen!

Hardware: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3200Mhz FSB 1600Mhz 

Zeit: 30,990s 


MFG Chris


----------



## K-putt (12. Juli 2009)

eben nochmal nen benchmark laufen lassen

Intel Q6600 g0 |3160.08 Mhz|Windows Vista Ultimate X 64 sp.2|31.575 sek |2.1


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2009)

Intel Core2 Q6600/3,51 GHz/WinXP 32bit/28,517s/2.1


----------



## Marsbreaker (12. Juli 2009)

q6600@3,2ghz 400~8 = 29.000s / Win 7 x 64 7100


----------



## Jodi (12. Juli 2009)

AMD Phenom II 955@ 3712Mhz @ Win XP Pro  = 18,386s

http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/2949/fib.th.jpg[img=http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/2949/fib.th.jpg]


----------



## XFX-XXX (12. Juli 2009)

Core i7 920 @ 4,1 GHZ @ Windows7 X64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Bestia (12. Juli 2009)

Feines Teil haste da. 
Werde demnächst mal versuchen, so lange wie möglich zu brauchen.


----------



## darkmessiah (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo !
Hab grad mal SuperFIB laufen lassen:
Core2Duo 4400@ 3000 Mhz, Windows 7 64bit, 64,461 sec, Version 2.1.0


----------



## UnnerveD (12. Juli 2009)

Intel Core2Quad Q9550 | 3400 | Win Vista Ultimate x64 | 35.516 | 2.1


----------



## Golle (12. Juli 2009)

Intel C2D E6750 | 3,21GHz | Windows XP Prof | 61,733s


----------



## Citynomad (12. Juli 2009)

Phenom 2 X4 940 | 3600MHz | Windows 7 RC x64 | 18.756 | 2.1 ohne CPU-Z
Phenom 2 X4 940 | 3600MHz | Windows 7 RC x64 | 18.838 | 2.1 mit CPU-Z


----------



## wrath0203 (12. Juli 2009)

Hab ihn auch mal durchlaufen lassen

Intel Core2Quad Q9550 | 3400 | Win Vista HP x64 | 35.717 | 2.1

scheint als wenn die AMD's hier wirklich Vorteile haben und die 65nm Intel Quads scheinen auch besser zu sein ...hmmm komisch


----------



## sonicmonkey (12. Juli 2009)

*
*T7700 | 2,4 | Viste Ultimate | 73,222 | 2.1


----------



## Boti261980 (13. Juli 2009)

Phenom 2 X4 940 | 3713MHz | Vista H.P. x64 | 18.179 | 2.1.0



Gruß


----------



## Seven (13. Juli 2009)

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ | 2000 MHz | Windows XP Home x32 | 157.448 | 2.1.0


----------



## fenguri (13. Juli 2009)

AMD Phenom X3 720 | 2800 MHz | Windows XP Pro x32 | 36.527 | 2.1.0


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juli 2009)

Warum ist der C2D von Golle unter "Quadcores"?


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (13. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Warum ist der C2D von Golle unter "Quadcores"?


Sry da habe ich mich wohl vertan.

MFG


----------



## Naumo (13. Juli 2009)

Intel Core2Quad Q9550 | 3933MHz | Win7 RC x64 | 31.317 | 2.1.0


----------



## XFX-XXX (13. Juli 2009)

Mein I7 gefällt dir wohl nicht für die Liste ? 

Gruß


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (13. Juli 2009)

Wenn du das Ergebnis wie gefordert posten würdest, wäre der auch drin.


----------



## XFX-XXX (13. Juli 2009)

Intel Core i7 | 4095 MHz | Win 7 RC x64 | 17.661 s | 2.0

Richtig so ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (13. Juli 2009)

Schon viel besser  Bist nun aufgenommen 

MFG


----------



## XFX-XXX (13. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank. Sorry hatte das am Anfang wohl voll überlesen.

Gruß


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (13. Juli 2009)

Ist schon in Ordnung, aber nächstes Mal bitte genau lesen 

MFG


----------



## kc1992 (13. Juli 2009)

Intel Q8200 | 3200MHz | Win XP x86 | 37.684 | 2.1.0

Joa nicht so weit zu den Q9550-CPUs weg


----------



## Deto (13. Juli 2009)

moin

habs auch mal auf verschiedenen systemen getestet:

Intel C2D T7300 | 2000 MHz | Vista x64 | 111.225 s | 2.1
Intel ATOM 330 | 1600 MHz | Win7 x64 | 143.961 s | 2.1
Intel Pentium M 750 | 1866 MHz | Win XP Pro x86 | 259.753 s | 2.1


----------



## fenguri (14. Juli 2009)

moin,

ich habe SuperFIB nun mal mit aktiviertem 4ten Kern durchlaufen lassen, die Zeiten sind nun etwas kürzer  :

1. AMD Phenom X3@4 720 | 2800 MHz | Windows XP Pro x32 | 24.419 | 2.1.0 
2. AMD Phenom X3@4 720 | 2800 MHz | Windows XP Pro x32 | 24.928 | 2.1.0 
3. AMD Phenom X3@4 720 | 2800 MHz | Windows XP Pro x32 | 24.980 | 2.1.0

Hier mal mit meinem läppi :

1. Intel C2D T7250 | 2000 MHz | Windows XP Pro x32 | 98.448 | 2.1.0
2. Intel C2D T7250 | 2000 MHz | Windows XP Pro x32 | 96.651 | 2.1.0
3. Intel C2D T7250 | 2000 MHz | Windows XP Pro x32 | 99.527 | 2.1.0

Hast du vor SuperFIB noch auf Linux zu adaptieren ?

Falls interesse besteht kann ich SuperFIB nochmal auf der Arbeit testen, da habe ich noch 2 Rechner rumstehen (1xAthlon FX64&Intel C2D).

mfg fenguri


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (14. Juli 2009)

fenguri schrieb:


> Hast du vor SuperFIB noch auf Linux zu adaptieren ?
> mfg fenguri



Es wird keine Linuxportierung geben, da die von SuperFIB benötigten QueryPerformanceCounter nur mit der win32-lib verfügbar sind.

MFG


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

Phenom II 940 | 3000MHz | Windows Vista HP 64bit | 23.356 | 2.1.0


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (14. Juli 2009)

Die erste Public Beta der Version 3.0 ist nun fertig. Weitere Informationen auf der Seite 1: >>>hier klicken<<<

MFG


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

Phenom II 940 | 3000MHz | Windows Vista HP 64bit | 22,350s | 3.0


----------



## UnnerveD (14. Juli 2009)

Intel Core2Duo T5750 | 2000MHz | Windows Vista Business | 128.292 | 3.0


----------



## Seven (15. Juli 2009)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ | 3000MHz | Windows XP Home x32 | 51.821 | 2.1


----------



## XFX-XXX (16. Juli 2009)

XFX-XXX | Core I7 920 | 4200 MHZ | Windows 7 | 17.170 | 2.1

Bild folgt sobald es wieder geht 

Gruß


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (18. Juli 2009)

Die Beta 2 der Version 3.0 ist nun draußen. Schaut euch mal beide Versionen an und schreibt mir und gowengel per PN, was euch an welcher Version gefällt.

MFG BlackMatrixXx

PS: Ich bin ab morgen 3 Wochen im Urlaub und schaue deshalb eventuell erstmal nicht mehr ins Forum.

Viel Spaß beim testen


----------



## b0s (20. Juli 2009)

Phenom II 940 | 3400 MHz | Win 7 RC x64 | 21.324 s | 2.1

Phenom II 940 | 3400 MHz | Win 7 RC x64 | 30.934 s | 3.0 beta 2

Ich war etwas irritiert beim ersten ausführen und habe mich gefragt ob die Version 3 beta2 überhaupt etwas tut, da keine Veränderung ersichtlich war. Nach etwas Geduld und willkürlichem "Zeit aktualisieren" drücken kam dann ein Ergebnis. Wie wärs, wenn der Start-Button ausgegraut wird, nachdem mit dem Rechnen begonnen wurde und nach Abschluss automatisch die Zeit im entsprechendem Feld eingeblendet wird?

Ansonsten schönes Programm


----------



## gowengel (20. Juli 2009)

b0s schrieb:


> Nach etwas Geduld und willkürlichem "Zeit aktualisieren" drücken kam dann ein Ergebnis. Wie wärs, wenn der Start-Button ausgegraut wird, nachdem mit dem Rechnen begonnen wurde und nach Abschluss automatisch die Zeit im entsprechendem Feld eingeblendet wird?
> 
> Ansonsten schönes Programm



Danke erstma für das Loben.

Die Idee war bereits vorhanden, allerdings ists bisher immer an der Ausführung gescheitert  In der ersten Beta wurde die Zeit im Intervall von 1sec ausgelesen, nachdem man den Aktualisieren gedrückt hatte. Vll integrier ich noch ne "statusanzeige" quasi wie das Feuer von Intelburntest


----------



## b0s (21. Juli 2009)

Sowas in der Art wäre super 

Was wurde eigentlich verändert, sodass Version 3 deutlich mehr Zeit benötigt als noch V 2.1 ?


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

Bei mir gibt es keinen großen Unterschied?!


----------



## Chicago (21. Juli 2009)

AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE | 3240 MHz | Win 7 RC x64 | 42.773 s | 2.1.0
AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE | 3240 MHz | Win 7 RC x64 | 52.697 s | 3.0 Beta 2

Nettes Prog, das sind jeweils die besten werte die ich so nach einigen durchläufen erziehlt habe.

Gruß Chicago


----------



## Boti261980 (23. Juli 2009)

Phenom II X4 955 BE | 4000MHz | Vista H.P. x64 | 17.220 | 2.1.0


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juli 2009)

:Oo:

Diese "4000MHz" sind bei dir aber merkwrdig genau?! Sonst schwanken die doch???


----------



## gowengel (23. Juli 2009)

kann man mit bestimmten Programmen von den MB Herstellern meist so einstelln. Z.B. mein Biostar startet die 4ghz mit 3998,9 sieht nicht so gut aus 4002,1, und deshalb kommts mit dem Tool hin


----------



## Boti261980 (23. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> :Oo:
> 
> Diese "4000MHz" sind bei dir aber merkwrdig genau?! Sonst schwanken die doch???


 
Mit einem billigen MB schon, ausserdem habe ich HPET an! 
Wurde aber mit K10stat unter Vista eingestellt!


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Juli 2009)

SO ich habe mich nun auch mal rangetraut,sry ich habe der CPU zu viel spannung verpasst *schäm *

Phenom II X3 720 BE | 3410 MHz | Vista H.P. x86 | 20.127| 2.1.0


----------



## derLordselbst (24. Juli 2009)

Angesichts des Elends hatte ich keine Lust, mein müdes System auch noch per Screenshot auf dem Marktplatz zu zerren....

AMD X2 4800+ (Sockel 939) | 2466,8 MHz | Win XP Prof. 32 Bit | 63.085 | 2.1.0

Spannend wäre für mich auch noch die Frage, ob dein Benchmark auch von RAM, Grafikkarte und Mainboard beeinflusst wird.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Juli 2009)

> PCGH_Marc | Intel Core i7-920 | 2.670 MHz | Windows Vista Ultimate x64 | 23.660 s | 2.1.0



SMT/TM sind aus, restliches Sys siehe Signatur. Bin überrascht wie flotter der i7 ist - ich bin fast so schnell wie ein 3,0-GHz-Deneb.

Was dagegen, wenn wir den Bench evtl. nexte Ausgabe auf die DVD packen?


----------



## N1lle (24. Juli 2009)

N1lle / AMD Phenom x4 810 / 30140,23 MHZ / Win Vista Ultimate 32 bit / 22,627 s

Bin überrascht bin zwischen nen 940er @ 3ghz und nen 955er @ 3,6 ghz (den pack ich aber auch noch)

Edit: dieser Bench is ja nur eine Berechnung also soll des jetzt bedeuten das Phenom 2 besser für sowas geeignet sind als intels Q´s ??? wie des aussieht ja, einzig der I7 aber den hol ich mir noch XDXXD

EDIT2 : ich werde den Benchmark heute nochmal mit 1gb ram statt meiner 3 gb laufen lassen um zu sehn ob der mit beeinflussend ist.


----------



## N1lle (24. Juli 2009)

Bitte löschen


----------



## gowengel (24. Juli 2009)

PCGH-Marc schrieb:


> SMT/TM sind aus, restliches Sys siehe Signatur. Bin überrascht wie flotter der i7 ist - ich bin fast so schnell wie ein 3,0-GHz-Deneb.



Das liegt wohl an der Form der Berechnung. Ganz offensichtlich profitieren hier CPUs mit integriertem Speichercontroller. 



PCGH-Marc schrieb:


> Was dagegen, wenn wir den Bench evtl. nexte Ausgabe auf die DVD packen?



Also ich hab nix dagegen, BlackMatrixXx ist ja derzeit im Urlaub, ich denk aber das dies in seinem Interesse liegt. Ich arbeite schon an der nächsten Beta, Ich würd die dann nochmal hier selbst veröffentlichen.


----------



## N1lle (24. Juli 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Bitte löschen





gowengel schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl an der Form der Berechnung. Ganz offensichtlich profitieren hier CPUs mit integriertem Speichercontroller.
> 
> 
> 
> Also ich hab nix dagegen, BlackMatrixXx ist ja derzeit im Urlaub, ich denk aber das dies in seinem Interesse liegt. Ich arbeite schon an der nächsten Beta, Ich würd die dann nochmal hier selbst veröffentlichen.



Also muss euch erstma sagen, respekt......

Richtig cool jez hab ich en gutes gefühl mit meim


----------



## Chicago (24. Juli 2009)

Hier, mal der von meinem Sohn^^ 

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ / 2250 MHZ / Win XP SP3 / 137,690 s / 2.1.0


----------



## Darkside_86 (25. Juli 2009)

Der Benchmark gefällt mir. Fehlt nur noch ne schicke Oberfläche 

W3520@4,27 Ghz (24/7) watercooled by modded XWB 01
6 GB Corsair Dominator GT 2000 CL8@1628 8,8,8,24
EVGA X58 SLI watercooled by Koolance
MSI GTX 280 watercooled & flashed as EVGA Hydro Cooper@729/1512/1350

13,650 Sekunden

Edit: Darf ich den Benchmark bei Overclockers.at verlinken?


----------



## gowengel (25. Juli 2009)

Darkside_86 schrieb:


> Der Benchmark gefällt mir. Fehlt nur noch ne schicke Oberfläche
> Edit: Darf ich den Benchmark bei Overclockers.at verlinken?




Schicke Oberfläche?, Schon die Beta 2 gesehn?

BlackMatrixXx ist zwar ned da, (Urlaub) aber ich denk er hat damit kein Problem.


----------



## Boti261980 (25. Juli 2009)

XFX-XXX schrieb:


> Core i7 920 @ 4,1 GHZ @ Windows7 X64
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Boti261980 schrieb:


> Phenom II X4 955 BE | 4000MHz | Vista H.P. x64 | 17.220 | 2.1.0


 


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> SMT/TM sind aus, restliches Sys siehe Signatur. Bin überrascht wie flotter der i7 ist - ich bin fast so schnell wie ein 3,0-GHz-Deneb.
> 
> Was dagegen, wenn wir den Bench evtl. nexte Ausgabe auf die DVD packen?


 
Das hast du richtig erkannt, *fast *so schnell wie ein Deneb!
Mein Ph II 955 lässt den I7 920 alt aussehen trotz höherem Takt seitens 920er! 

Gruß


----------



## Darkside_86 (25. Juli 2009)

Hab mir die Beta jetzt gerade angeschaut. Mir wäre es lieber, wenn man genau sieht was dort berechnet wird
Oder halt wie in Super Pi in einzelne Loops aufteilen, wo die Zwischenzeit steht
Jaja, die Leute immer mit ihren Wünschen 

Das Programm reagiert übrigens sehr stark auf die im Taskmanager gesetzte Priorität. Bei mir bringt es ungefähr 1 Sekunde. Bei der Beta 2 muss man aber die Super Fib.exe(2.1 die nachher durch Start aufgerufen wird) im Taskmanager auf Echteit stellen

Vielen Dank. Und wenn BlackMatrixXx ein Problem damit haben sollte, möge er mir doch bitte eben ne pm schicken

http://www.overclockers.at/benchmarks/super_fib_209119

@Boti: Wenn du deinen I7 richtig optimierst sieht der Deneb kein Land mehr(alles unnötige aus, Priorität auf Echtzeit)


----------



## Boti261980 (25. Juli 2009)

@ Darkside

Das mit der Priorität muß ich mal noch Testen, danke für den tip! 

Ich hab den Ph II 955, kein I7!


----------



## Darkside_86 (25. Juli 2009)

Hab nicht gesehen, dass der screen vom XFX-XXX war  Dachte du hättest 2 solche Monster-rechner zu Hause stehen. Dann muss er halt noch nen bißchen optimieren. Kann ja nicht passen, dass ich mit 170 Mhz mehr gleich 23% schneller bin(wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet hab)


----------



## Boti261980 (25. Juli 2009)

Darkside_86 schrieb:


> Hab nicht gesehen, dass der screen vom XFX-XXX war  Dachte du hättest 2 solche Monster-rechner zu Hause stehen. Dann muss er halt noch nen bißchen optimieren. Kann ja nicht passen, dass ich mit 170 Mhz mehr gleich 23% schneller bin(wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet hab)


 
Kein Problem, hab mal nochmal ein run gemacht:

Phenom II X4 955 BE | 4000 MHz | Win XP Home SP3 32Bit| 16.718 s | 2.1.0 | http://www.abload.de/img/suberfib-9554ghzxphmva.jpg

@ Darkside

Bei deinem I7 ist der BUS auch ganz schön aufgedreht! 
203MHz, wieviel MHz hat der normal @ stock ?


----------



## Darkside_86 (25. Juli 2009)

133 @ stock
Nur das die Cpu keinen hohen Ramtakt mag, stört mich etwas. Ansonsten bin ich mit meinem Sys zufrieden

Hat die hohe Priorität bei dir was gebracht. Bei OC.at meint Einer, dass es bei ihm dadurch eher schlechter, als besser läuft


----------



## gowengel (25. Juli 2009)

Darkside86 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir die Beta jetzt gerade angeschaut. Mir wäre es lieber, wenn man genau sieht was dort berechnet wird
> Oder halt wie in Super Pi in einzelne Loops aufteilen, wo die Zwischenzeit steht
> Jaja, die Leute immer mit ihren Wünschen



 Das ist so mit der aktuellen von uns verwendeten Methode leider nicht machbar Danke fürs aufnehmen!

Das mit der Echtzeit kann ich selbst nicht bestätigen. Bei mir brauchts in meinen Alltagssettings ~genau so viel.


----------



## Darkside_86 (26. Juli 2009)

Super Fib - o.v.e.r.clockers.at

http://www.overclockers.at/benchmarks/super_fib_209119?postid=2860617#post2860617

Laut Turrican erkennt das Tool nicht, wenn man im Windows (beispielsweise mit Setfsb) übertaktet hat. Kann man das Problem irgendwie fixen?


----------



## gowengel (26. Juli 2009)

Darkside_86 schrieb:


> Laut Turrican erkennt das Tool nicht, wenn man im Windows (beispielsweise mit Setfsb) übertaktet hat. Kann man das Problem irgendwie fixen?



Das liegt vermutlich daran



> Die Zeit wird auf 0,1 Nanosekunde mit Hilfe des QueryPerformancecounters gemessen


und



> *QueryPerformanceCounter* stellt fest, wie viele Millisekunden seit dem letzten Systemstart vergangen sind.


Darauf basiert die genaue Berechnung der Zeit. Diese Berechnung basiert zusätzlich auf dem CPU takt, und wie ihr mittlerweile wisst merkt windows nicht, wenn mit setfsb übertaktet wird (übertaktet mal und guckt in Systeminformationen, da ist immer noch der Starttackt vorhanden) Also berechnet SuperFIB mit der in Windows belegten Zeit weiter (also die beim Startvorgang)

Leider gibt es scheinbar in c++ keine andere genau so genaue Zeitberechnung. Falls ich mich irren sollte, berichtig mich. 

Wenn BlackMatrixXx wieder da ist, werd ich darauf aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Darkside_86 (26. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle und ausführliche Erklärung. Hab deinen Post verlinkt :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (28. Juli 2009)

Das Problem kann ich nicht fixen, da es eine Windowsfunktion ist (win32.h). Die einzige Moeglichkeit, die bleibt ist den FSB im Bios einzustellen, sonst funktioniert die Zeitrechnung nicht richtig. Mit anderen Funktionen laege die Genauigkeit im besten Fall bei ca. 1 Sekunde.


MFG


----------



## gowengel (28. Juli 2009)

Da sich scheinbar n kleiner Bug gefangen hat, mal bitte alle die die mit WIn7 arbeiten die Beta 2 antesten! Scheinbar wird die Zeit nicht aktualisiert...


----------



## Darkside_86 (28. Juli 2009)

@gowengel: Jap das hatte ich auch- Wenn ich auf Zeit aktualisieren gegangen bin, tat sich nix

@BlackMatrixXx: Bei Super Pi(wenn ich den Bench jetzt mal als Referenz nehme), werden doch auch 10,100,1000stel Sekunden angezeigt und Setfsb(und wie die ganzen Windows tools heißen), funktioniert. Müsste deswegen ja ne Alternative geben
 Bin aber halt kein Programmierer, und deswegen beruht das ganze auf gefährlichem Halbwissen


----------



## gowengel (28. Juli 2009)

ok, ich versuch das mal zu fixen..., unter xp lief alles wie geschmiert


----------



## Darkside_86 (28. Juli 2009)

Habe jetzt mal nen bißchen nach Zeitrechnungsalternativen gegoogelt:

Online-tutorials.net - Zeitmessung mit C++ mit dem QueryPerformanceCounter

Was wäre mit mmsystem.h? (steht unter dem tutorial) Ist auch noch auf Millisekunden genau. Bei der oberen Variante wird so wie ichs da sehe ja auch auf win.h zugegriffen?


----------



## gowengel (28. Juli 2009)

Darkside_86 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal nen bißchen nach Zeitrechnungsalternativen gegoogelt:
> 
> Online-tutorials.net - Zeitmessung mit C++ mit dem QueryPerformanceCounter
> 
> Was wäre mit mmsystem.h? (steht unter dem tutorial) Ist auch noch auf Millisekunden genau. Bei der oberen Variante wird so wie ichs da sehe ja auch auf win.h zugegriffen?



Dafür bin ich leider nicht zuständig, das macht BlackMatrixXx, der ja bekanntlich im Urlaub ist, und heut nur online war, weil er ausm Inetcafe gschriebn hat

Ich bin leider noch nicht zum bugfixing gekommen, weil ich erstma mit win7 arbeite, und meine "workstation" umgebung neu einrichten muss..., dauert noch n bissle


----------



## Darkside_86 (28. Juli 2009)

Ah ich dachte der war schon wieder außm Urlaub zurück, als ich den Post gesehen hab. 
@BlackmatrixXx: Genieß dein Urlaub dann mal schön und sag Bescheid, wenn du wieder da bist(will dich dann solang nicht stören  )
@Gowengel: Eilt ja nicht  Wäre es beim I7 auch noch möglich von 4 threads auf 8 aufzusplitten damit die virtuellen Kerne auch noch ausgelastet werden?


----------



## Havenger (30. Juli 2009)

welche sprache nutzt du ? hab selbst so ein tool genannt havenger live forces ( g2 ) und ich kann max 64cores auslasten + 64gb speicher ^^ zusätzlich ein benchmark für ram und cpu

edit : also soweit ich weis wäre das idiotisch die virtuellen kerne auszulasten, da die so oder so dann keine mehrleistung bringen wenn schon die physischen ausgelastet werden ...


----------



## Darkside_86 (31. Juli 2009)

Das hab ich jetzt ausgetestet und klingt mir sehr arg nach Mumpitz was du erzählst(sonst würde HT auch nichts bringen).
Bei Cinebench 10 beispielsweise werden alle Cores zu 100% laut Taskmanager ausgelastet(auch die 4 Kerne die durch HT hinzu kommen-insgesamt also 8). Schaltest du HT aus sinkt die Performance dementsprechend.


----------



## Havenger (31. Juli 2009)

ja aber es ist doch so : wenn du 4 virtuelle kerne hast und zusätzlich zu den physikalischen dann nehmen die virtuellen doch die leistung der physikalischen und wenn der prozi zu 100% vom physischen her ausgelastet ist, wo soll dann die zusatzliche leistung für die virtuellen herkommen ? zu dem gibts einen test von intel der zeigt das die virtuellen kerne überhaupt keine große performance bietetn wenn die physischen schon total ausgelastet sind ...


----------



## gowengel (1. August 2009)

Weil seit gestern auch hier in Bayern Ferien sind, hab ich endlich wieder Zeit gefunden

Im Anhang die neuste Version der Beta, mit vielen Neuerungen.


```
-Kein Zeitaktualiesieren mehr
-Die Ausführung wurde Optimiert
-Anzeige, ob SuperFIB "beschäftigt" ist
```
Das sind so die wichtigsten Änderungen. Der Fehler unter Win7 wurde behoben, lag einfach daran, das man SuperFIB mit adminrechten starten muss

Viel Spaß beim Testen!


----------



## N1lle (4. August 2009)

Toxy hol ich mir auch noch nachdem ich mir Win 7 64 Bit aufgesetzt hab.


----------



## CheGuarana (4. August 2009)

o.O In welchem zusammenhang steht das jetzt? Warum immer ich????


----------



## N1lle (4. August 2009)

weil du knapp über mir bist -.-


----------



## N1lle (5. August 2009)

N1lle 	 Phenom X4 810 	 3014 MHZ Windows 7 RC 64 bit    22.168s 

So toxy hab dich ^^ 

und jetzt mach ich noch ein mit der beta


----------



## CheGuarana (5. August 2009)

Ich werds überleben, und wenn ich Zeit hab auch überbieten.


----------



## N1lle (5. August 2009)

Sobald ich mal endlich en gscheides Board hab mit dem ich auch die Spannung anheben kann nichtmehr


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (7. August 2009)

Darkside_86 schrieb:


> @gowengel: Jap das hatte ich auch- Wenn ich auf Zeit aktualisieren gegangen bin, tat sich nix
> 
> @BlackMatrixXx: Bei Super Pi(wenn ich den Bench jetzt mal als Referenz nehme), werden doch auch 10,100,1000stel Sekunden angezeigt und Setfsb(und wie die ganzen Windows tools heißen), funktioniert. Müsste deswegen ja ne Alternative geben
> Bin aber halt kein Programmierer, und deswegen beruht das ganze auf gefährlichem Halbwissen



SuperPI XS ist in Assembler geschrieben und wie dort die Zeit gemessen wird weiß ich nicht.



Darkside_86 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal nen bißchen nach Zeitrechnungsalternativen gegoogelt:
> 
> Online-tutorials.net - Zeitmessung mit C++ mit dem QueryPerformanceCounter
> 
> Was wäre mit mmsystem.h? (steht unter dem tutorial) Ist auch noch auf Millisekunden genau. Bei der oberen Variante wird so wie ichs da sehe ja auch auf win.h zugegriffen?



Damit wären dann aber auch alle Ergebnisse ungültig, da jede Funktion etwas anders greift. Dieser Bug tritt ja auch nur auf, wenn unter Windows overclocked wurde, deshalb sehe ich da im Moment (noch) keinen Handlungsbedarf. Als Entwicklungsumgebung nutze ich DEVC++ mit MingW und der Code ist in c bzw. die Oberfläche in VB.

MFG


----------



## N1lle (7. August 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> N1lle      Phenom X4 810      3014 MHZ Windows 7 RC 64 bit    22.168s




Werd ich bitte in die Liste über Toxy eingetragen???


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (7. August 2009)

Welche Version ist das?


----------



## N1lle (7. August 2009)

die erste


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (7. August 2009)

Ist drin.

MFG


----------



## N1lle (7. August 2009)

Dank dir.

Und wieder das selbstwertgefühl gebessert.^^


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (7. August 2009)

Die Version 3.0 haben wir nun released. Diese erscheint ohne Updater, da es mit diesem noch einige Probleme gibt. Deshalb wird dieser wahrscheinlich erst mit der Version 3.1 integriert werden.

>>>Hier klicken um zum ersten Post zu gelangen<<<


----------



## gowengel (8. August 2009)

e5200 | 2510 | win7 7600.16399 x64 | 151.873 | 3.0 release


Neue Version im Startpost


----------



## metallica2006 (10. August 2009)

Singlecore test / Prozesspriorität Normal:
Intel core 2 Duo E7400/ 3,8ghz /Win 7 RC1 x64 / 139.294s / V2.1.0


Multicore test / Prozesspriorität Normal:
Intel core 2 Duo E7400/ 3,8ghz /Win 7 RC1 x64 / 70.985s / V2.1.0


komisch das meine CPU langsammer als nen C2D E4400 mit 3GHz sein soll ^^


Singlecore test / Prozesspriorität Echtzeit:
Intel core 2 Duo E7400/ 3,8ghz /Win 7 RC1 x64 / 134.696s / V2.1.0


Multicore test / Prozesspriorität Echtzeit:
Intel core 2 Duo E7400/ 3,8ghz /Win 7 RC1 x64 / 47.791s / V2.1.0


sehe gerade nach einigen weiteren tests mit geänderter Prozesspriorität das diese eine massiven unterschied zuzr folge hat, obwohl meine kiste nebenbei nichts andrese zu tun hat ^^


naja hm ich weiß das programmen nicht leicht ist hehe

Deteilierte angaben zum testsystem:

mobo: DFI Lanparty DK P45 T2RS Plus
CPU: Intel C2D E7400 (3,8GHz bei 400MHz FSB)
Ram: 4GB DDR 800 4-4-4-12 (Fast Fast, wer nen DFI hat weiß was ich meine) 
win 7 X64

naja sollte reichen ^^

entschuldigt eventuelle schreibfehler.... bin schon lange wach gähn...

Close();  ^^

MFG


----------



## Alriin (10. August 2009)

Ich wollte mir grad die Version 3.0 ansehen.
Sobald ich SuperFIB starte dürfte sich laut Taskmanager was tun, aber SuperFIB wird nicht angezeigt. Im Taskmanager läuft es aber mit 100% CPU-Auslastung.

Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium x64


----------



## metallica2006 (10. August 2009)

nimm die 2.1.0 und starte den istaller

dann kannste es von dem Desktop starten

die 3.0er wollte bei mir auch nicht 

win 7


----------



## Alriin (10. August 2009)

Naja, die ist aber die aktuellste. Die wollte ich testen.


----------



## gowengel (10. August 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir grad die Version 3.0 ansehen.
> Sobald ich SuperFIB starte dürfte sich laut Taskmanager was tun, aber SuperFIB wird nicht angezeigt. Im Taskmanager läuft es aber mit 100% CPU-Auslastung.
> 
> Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium x64



Hm, hast du auch die SuperFIB GUI.exe ausgeführt?, falls du die andre aufgmacht hast, wärs kein Wunder...

Bis alles zusammengeschrieben ist, dauerts leider noch n bissle, wir sind aber bereits dran...


EDIT: Ich hab grad gemerkt, das BlackMatrixXx beim Installer wohl ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen ist... Die Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop ist einfach falsch zugeordnet, sobald er online kommt, wird versucht das zu fixen!, Danke das ihr es uns gsagt habts!

Falls jmd das Problem selber beheben will: aus dem Archiv den Installer ausfürhen, dann im gewohnten Verzeichnis reinkopiern lassen. Aufm Destkop befindet sich nun ne Verknüpfung, ihr wechselt nun zu den Eigenschaften, und schreibt dann im Pfad statt SuperFIB.exe, SuperFIB GUI.exe. Damit sollte das kleine Problem gelöst sein!


----------



## Alriin (10. August 2009)

Das erklärt natürlich einiges.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (11. August 2009)

Ich hab es gefixed -> einfach den Installer hotfix runterladen und installieren.

Es tut mir leid, dass mir so ein dummer Fehler unterlaufen ist, ich hoffe, dass mir so etwas in Zukunft nicht mehr passieren wird.

MFG BlackMatrixXx


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. August 2009)

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3800 | Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit | 17.862 | 3.0


----------



## Oerge (12. August 2009)

Intel Atom 270 | 1710 | Windows XP Pro 32Bit | 269.899 |2.1  (nochmal da kein Eintrag...)

Intel Core2Duo E6600 | 3205 | Windows XP Pro 32Bit | 60,733 | 2.1

Gruß


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (12. August 2009)

AMD Sempron 2800+ | 1600 MHz | Win XP Pro 32 bit | 217,188s | 2.1


----------



## darkviruz (13. August 2009)

Intel Core 2 Duo E8500  | 3172.7 | Vista Home Premium x64 | 78,791 | 2.1.0


----------



## Holzschwein (14. August 2009)

Intel Core2Duo T5500 | 1666 | Vista Home Premium 32-Bit | 113.747 | 2.1.0

Cooler Benchmark


----------



## Chicago (16. August 2009)

AMD Athlon X2 7750BE | 3240 MHz | Win 7 RC 64 bit | 39.190s | 3.0 hotfix

Hi,

kleine Anmerkung noch:


BlackMatrixXx schrieb:


> DetonatorFX | Intel ATOM 330 | 1600 MHz | Win7 x64 | 143.961 s



das ist ein DUAL-CORE, bitte aus der SingleCore Liste nehmen.

gruß Chicago

€: Screenie vergessen!


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (16. August 2009)

Intel Core i7 | 3693 MHz | Win Vista Home Premium 64bit | 20.047 s | 2.1

MfG AbakusvonRuegen


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (16. August 2009)

Holzschwein schrieb:


> Cooler Benchmark


 
Danke für das Lob 



Chicago schrieb:


> Hi,
> kleine Anmerkung noch:
> das ist ein DUAL-CORE, bitte aus der SingleCore Liste nehmen.
> 
> gruß Chicago


 
Vielen Dank, dass du mich auf den Fehler hingewiesen hast. Ich kenne mich mit dem Atom ehrlich gesagt so gut wie gar nicht aus 

MFG BlackMatrixXx


----------



## Chicago (16. August 2009)

BlackMatrixXx schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, dass du mich auf den Fehler hingewiesen hast. Ich kenne mich mit dem Atom ehrlich gesagt so gut wie gar nicht aus
> 
> MFG BlackMatrixXx



Hi, kein Ding.

Hier nochmal nen Single

AMD Athlon64 3700+ | 2640 MHz | Win XP SP3 | 118.306s | 2.1.0

gruß Chicago


----------



## CoCo (16. August 2009)

AMD Phenom X4 9550 | 2250 MHz | Win Vista 64 bit | 30.666s | 3.0 hotfix


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. August 2009)

moin

Phenom 2 X4 B50|3,535GHz|Windows 7 64 bit RC1|19.582s|3.0 hotfix

so cool&quiet ist noch an also net wundern wenn da 800MHz steht, einfach zielgeschwindigkeit bei AOD schauen.

mfg


----------



## computertod (16. August 2009)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+|2194Mhz|Win 7 RC 64bit|76.851|3.0


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (21. August 2009)

WICHTIG!!!: Ab sofort werden nur noch Ergebnisse aufgenommen, die dem folgenden Muster entsprechen:


> NICKNAME | CPU | Takt in MHz | Betriebssystem | Zeit in s | Version


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. August 2009)

fac3l3ss|i7 920|2,66 GHz|Win Vista Ultimate 64b|23.156| 3.0


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (30. August 2009)

Version 3.1 wurde released. Diese Version ist von der Performance her auf dem Niveau der Version 2.1, welche nur noch für Windows 95/98/ME genutzt werden sollte.

MFG BlackMatrixXx


----------



## gowengel (4. September 2009)

Der erste mit 4Ghz dual-core und trotzdem ned der erste

*gowengel | e5200 | 4004,6 | Win7 rtm x64 | 64,218 | 3.1*


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (9. September 2009)

Die Version 3.5 wurde released!
Nun haben wir wieder einen großen Versionssprung durchgeführt. Welcher unserer Meinung nach durchaus berechtigt ist, da wir nun SuperFIB und SuperFIB Stability in eine Oberfläche integriert haben. Des Weiteren haben wir dem Paket einen Updater gegönnt.
Also viel Spaß beim testen!

MFG BlackMatrixXx


----------



## Alriin (9. September 2009)

Mir ist leider mein Crosshair II Formula eingegangen. Wollte eigentlich einen neuen SuperFIB-Weltrekord damit benchen... musst dich noch etwas gedulden.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (9. September 2009)

xD Das will ich sehen


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (13. September 2009)

Es wurde ein Hotfix erstellt, der den bekannten Stop-Button Bug beseitigt.
>>>3.5.1<<<


----------



## Unisolblade (13. September 2009)

Unisolblade | Core i7 920 | 4010 | Vista 64 | 14.590 | 3.5.1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (13. September 2009)

Unisolblade schrieb:


> Unisolblade | Core i7 920 | 4010 | Vista 64 | 14.590 | 3.5.1
> 
> Bild: aufzeichnenrmt2.jpg - abload.de



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Platz Nr. 1


----------



## Unisolblade (13. September 2009)

Danke


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (13. September 2009)

Könntest du vielleicht noch nen weiteren Run machen und dann nen Screenshot mit CPU-Z und so?

Die Zeit muss nicht exakt übereinstimmen, aber wir (das Team) wollen natürlich auch Beweismaterialien


----------



## Unisolblade (13. September 2009)

Klar 

Edit: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=aufzeichnenpk76.jpg
und nochmal verbessert xD
                             Unisolblade | Core i7 920 | 4010 | Vista 64 | 14.576 | 3.5.1


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (13. September 2009)

Okay jetzt ist es ganz offiziell


----------



## Autokiller677 (13. September 2009)

Autokiller677 | AMD Phenom II 940 BE |Windows 7 x64 | 3780 | 17.639 | 3.5.1

Bei 3835Mhz und 17,352s hats leider nicht mehr für die Valid gereicht, auf dem Weg der Maus zum speichern Button kam der BSOD

Naja, besser als nix^^

EDIT: mir ist grad aufgefallen, das das BS fehlte,  schnell hinzugefügt.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (13. September 2009)

Ebenfalls aufgenommen 
Vielleicht hast du ja Glück beim nächsten Versuch

Unter den Top-5 bist du auf jeden Fall schonmal^^


----------



## Autokiller677 (13. September 2009)

Naja, im Moment zumindest hätten mich die 17,3 auch nicht weiter nach vorne gebracht.
Und noch mehr macht mein Phenom einfach nicht, für die 3780 hab ich schon 1,55V gebraucht. Unter Luft geht jedenfalls Kühlungstechnisch nicht mehr.
Ich wäre ja dafür, das man den Benchmark  bei HWBOT aufnimmt, weil hier AMD/Intel relativ gleich liegen.


----------



## Sesfontain (22. September 2009)

Sesfontain|Core i7 920|3675mhz|Win Vista SP2 |18,696s |3.0


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (22. September 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Sesfontain|Core i7 920|3675mhz|Win Vista SP2 |18,696s |3.0


Könntest du bitte einen Screenshot hochladen?


----------



## chiesie (22. September 2009)

schönes benchmark prog.  habs danna uch mal durchlaufen lassen  

chiesie | AMD Phenom II X4 920 | 3011mhz | WIn XP | 22.541s | 2.1.0 

aber eine frage wo gibt es die version 3.0 zu laden würde diese auch gerne einmal testen  

MfG chiesie


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (22. September 2009)

chiesie schrieb:


> schönes benchmark prog.  habs danna uch mal durchlaufen lassen
> 
> chiesie | AMD Phenom II X4 920 | 3011mhz | WIn XP | 22.541s | 2.1.0
> 
> ...



Auf der Startseite gibt es den Download. Da steht oben relativ deutlich, welche Versionen angeboten werden


----------



## chiesie (22. September 2009)

ohh man bin glaub ich blind  dann mal direkt laden 

edit:
so jetz aber 

chiesie | AMD Phenom II X4 920 | 3009mhz | WIn XP | 22.621s | 3.5.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(sry hab nur noch keine ahnung wie ich ein bild klein einfüge ... )


----------



## Sesfontain (22. September 2009)

BlackMatrixXx schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte einen Screenshot hochladen?



Mist ,habe ich nicht beachtet
Bei anderen Ergebnissen waren auch keine
Etwa so gut der score oder was


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (22. September 2009)

naja, ist trotzdem drin 

Es ist bloß schöner Beweisscreenshots zu sehen, vor allem wenn es um die besseren Plätze geht.

MFG


----------



## Sesfontain (22. September 2009)

Ok kommt beim nächsten Run


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. September 2009)

chiesie schrieb:


> ohh man bin glaub ich blind  dann mal direkt laden
> 
> edit:
> so jetz aber
> ...


du musst das Bild vorher schon in die richtige Größe bringen.

Ich benutze dafür immer PhotoResize (siehe Anhang). Die Zahl im Dateinamen gibt die Breite des Bildes in Pixel an. Einfach durch umbennenen Zahl ändern und schon hast du eine andere Breite. 

Zum konvertieren einfach die Bilder markieren und dann auf die PRxxx.exe ziehen, die Bilder erscheinen dann mit dem Zusatz -XXX (XXX steht für die Breite) im Quellordner der Bilder.


----------



## helge80 (29. September 2009)

helge80 | Phenom II X4 940 BE | 3215 MHz | Windows Vista Home Premium 64 Bit | 22.074  | 3.5


----------



## KILLTHIS (30. September 2009)

KILLTHIS | AMD Phenom II X3 710 | 2605mhz | Windows Vista Home Basic 64 Bit | 38.666 | 3.5
(Bin zu doof zum Einfügen. :] )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (1. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend!
Ich wollte mich bei allen (freiwilligen) Testern herzlich bedanken.
Ich fasse die Zeit zwischen dem 12.05.09 und dem 01.10.09 in Form von Zahlen zusammen:
- mehr als 850 Downloads + unbekannte Anzahl von Installationen von der DVD
- mehr als 10000 Hits im Forum
- mehr als 200 Stunden harte Programmierarbeit
- etliche neue Features, Bugfixes und weitere Optimierungen
- 2 Mal wurde SuperFIB in der PCGH erwähnt (Tool des Monats im September und in der Augustausgabe im PCGHX-Forum Abschnitt)
- 1 Artikel auf der PCGH Homepage
- 2 Threads in anderen Foren (siehe erster Post)
- 1 umfangreicher Tuningtest von JuliusFriedberg

Nun zum Team:
- 2 Programmierer (Gowengel und Ich)
- 6 Tester

Vielen Dank für alles und ich hoffe, dass es auch weiterhin so gut mit SuperFIB läuft.

MFG BlackMatrixXx


----------



## bogomil22 (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Also habe das Programm jetzt auch mal getestet. Echt 1A, obwohl
ich einen Q6600 @ 3,1 Ghz habe (Win XP) und nur auf 50.084 Sekunden komme.

Und auf der ersten Seite hab ich noch bei den ersten Posts gelesen, dass es keinen Multicore unterstützt. Ich habe zwar jetzt nicht alle Seiten gelesen, aber bei mir werden alle 4 Kerne zu 100 % ausgelastet.

Echt super Arbeit & Super Idee

und hier nochmal die korrekten Angaben für die Liste 

Bogomil22 | Intel Q6600 | 3113,9 Mhz | Windows XP 32Bit | 50.084 sek | Version 3.5


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (11. Oktober 2009)

Erstmal vielen Dank fürs Lob. Die Informationen im ersten Post stimmen nicht mehr^^
Multicoreunterstützung habe ich in der Version 2.1 bereits hinzugefügt und seit dem werden immer 4 Threads verwendet.

MFG BlackMatrixXx


----------



## bogomil22 (12. Oktober 2009)

BlackMatrixXx schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank fürs Lob. Die Informationen im ersten Post stimmen nicht mehr^^
> Multicoreunterstützung habe ich in der Version 2.1 bereits hinzugefügt und seit dem werden immer 4 Threads verwendet.
> 
> MFG BlackMatrixXx



Sehr schön.
Aber wie hast du den die multicore unterstützung hinzugefügt?
Ich dachte das ist nicht als zu leicht?

Was mich auch interessieren würde ist, in welcher Sprache du es programmierst hat, da ich vor ca. einem Jahr mit meinem Vater mal selber ein wenig programmiert habe, da er Vb eig. gut beherrscht (jedenfalls bis VB 6  )

Verbesserungsvorschlag:

ich fände es nicht schlecht, wenn nachdem der Bench abgeschlossen ist, ein kleine fenster erscheint, das die angaben, die wir hier posten sollen dort angezeigt, also ( Nick | CPU | GHZ | OS| Zeit | version).
also praktisch ein sehr abgesprecktes CPU-Z^^

ich weiss nicht, ob du das schafft, aber ich denke, wer solch ein Bench-programm hinkriegt, kann auch solche simplen daten abfragen/ermitteln können .
Den Nick, kannst du schlecht ermitteln^^ aber man kann ich ja einfach vor Bench-start eingeben


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (12. Oktober 2009)

bogomil22 schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> Aber wie hast du den die multicore unterstützung hinzugefügt?
> Ich dachte das ist nicht als zu leicht?



Es wird die Berechnung in jedem der vier Threads durchgeführt, also sind es 4 Berechnungen 



bogomil22 schrieb:


> Was mich auch interessieren würde ist, in welcher Sprache du es programmierst hat, da ich vor ca. einem Jahr mit meinem Vater mal selber ein wenig programmiert habe, da er Vb eig. gut beherrscht (jedenfalls bis VB 6  )



Die Oberfläche (von Gowengel und mir, wobei er mehr macht, als ich) ist in VB.Net und der Benchmark (den habe ich komplett alleine geschrieben) ist in C.



bogomil22 schrieb:


> Verbesserungsvorschlag:
> 
> ich fände es nicht schlecht, wenn nachdem der Bench abgeschlossen ist, ein kleine fenster erscheint, das die angaben, die wir hier posten sollen dort angezeigt, also ( Nick | CPU | GHZ | OS| Zeit | version).
> also praktisch ein sehr abgesprecktes CPU-Z^^
> ...



Das mit dem Posten überlege ich mir 
Das ist eine ziemlich gute Idee. Ich denke, dass das in die nächste Version reinkommen wird 

MFG BlackMatrixXx


----------



## Schachi (14. Oktober 2009)

Schachi | Core i7 920 | 2881 MHz | Win 7 ulti x64 | 20.408 s | 3.5


----------



## BlackWolf (25. Oktober 2009)

BlackWolf | Intel Core 2 Duo E8300 | 2,833 | Windows XP |  101.954 |  3.5

MfG BlackWolf


----------



## Schachi (1. November 2009)

Hab mal ein bischen am System gedreht und siehe da

Schachi | Core i7 920 | 3780 MHz | Win 7 ulti x64 | 16.530 s | 3.5


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. November 2009)

Nicht übel.
Du bist eine glatte Sekunde schneller als ein i7 auf 4,2Ghz.


----------



## Schachi (2. November 2009)

kommt ja nicht nur aufn cpu an


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (4. November 2009)

Endlich ist sie da - die SuperFIB Homepage: www.superfib.de


----------



## bogomil22 (5. November 2009)

Schöne Seite!

..wie läufts mit dem Verbesserungsvorschlag von mir ^^


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (5. November 2009)

bogomil22 schrieb:


> Schöne Seite!
> 
> ..wie läufts mit dem Verbesserungsvorschlag von mir ^^


Mein Guter 
Natürlich wir arbeiten da schon dran 

Registrier dich doch auf der Seite, dann bist du auch einer ersten, die dann unsere neue Version 4.0 einen Tag vor dem offiziellen Release bekommen 

Bevor wir die Version jedoch fertig stellen können, wird es die Version 3.6 noch geben, mit kleinen Fixes und Neuerungen 

LG


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. November 2009)

Hab mich direkt mal registriert.
Freu mich auf die 4.0


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (5. November 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Hab mich direkt mal registriert.
> Freu mich auf die 4.0



Willkommen an Bord


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. November 2009)

Kleine Frage, sind ca. 52s mit einem Q9550@Default in Ordnung? Wenn ich das mal mit AMD vergleiche kommt mir das ziemlich wenig vor ^^


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (9. November 2009)

Das geht völlig in Ordnung, da die AMD Phenoms und die I7's den Speichercontroller auf dem DIE haben und nicht mehr in der Northbridge.

MFG
BlackMatrixXx


----------



## atze (10. November 2009)

i7-920 @ 3,780GHz, 6GB OCZ Platinum DDR3-12800 @ 1800MHz, 9-9-9-19-T1, Win 7 Ultimate Edition 64Bit, 18,413s bei v. 3.5.1


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (10. November 2009)

atze schrieb:


> i7-920 @ 3,780GHz, 6GB OCZ Platinum DDR3-12800 @ 1800MHz, 9-9-9-19-T1, Win 7 Ultimate Edition 64Bit, 18,413s bei v. 3.5.1


Wenn du das Ergebnis nach der Vorlage mit einem Screenshot im Anhang posten würdest, dann würde ich dich auch in die Liste eintragen.


> NICKNAME | CPU | Takt in MHz | Betriebssystem | Zeit in s | Version



Beispiel:
BlackMatrixXx | Intel Core2Quad Q6600 | 3000 MHz | Win XP Pro x64 | xx.xxx s | 3.1


----------



## atze (11. November 2009)

Sry...hier der Nachtrag:

atze | Intel Core i7-920 | 4494MHz | Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit | 14,271s | 3.5.1


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. November 2009)

fac3l3ss | i7 920 | 4010 MHz | Win 7 x64 Ultimate |   16.008s | 3.5


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (18. November 2009)

Der Screenshot fehlt.


----------



## henmar (19. November 2009)

henmar | e8500 | 4301MHz | Win Vista Home premium | 35.875s | 3.5


----------



## Phenom2 (30. Januar 2010)

Phenom2 | Intel T6600 | 2200MHZ | Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit |  137.790 | 3.5

Packard Bell TJ65 Notebook



MfG,
Phenom2


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (31. Januar 2010)

Hab dich aufgenommen, auch wenn du keinen Screenshot hast, da deine Zeit ja weit von den Topergebnissen weg ist.

MFG BlackMatrixXx


----------



## sentinel1 (31. Januar 2010)

sentinel1 | Core I7 920 C0/C1 | 4000MHZ | Win 7 Ulti 64Bit | 15.524 | 3.5.1

So Ok?


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (31. Januar 2010)

Jop ist aufgenommen.


----------



## derLordselbst (2. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Nachdem meine Wasserkühlung endlich das macht, was sie soll, habe ich mal schnell und schmutzig etwas weiter übertaktet und gleich, äh, ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis erzielt:



*4,4 GHz:*


derLordselbst | Intel Core i7 920 D0 | 4426,7 MHz | Win / Professional 64 Bit | 13,588 s | 3.5.1 hotfix


Angesichts des Ergebnisses natürlich auch ein Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




..da ich Speedstep nicht abgeschaltet hatte, hier noch ein CPU-Z - Screen, der die tatsächliche Taktrate zeigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So wie es aussieht, skaliert SuperFib auch noch etwas mit den 12 GB Arbeitsspeicher (_dabei sind die nur eingebaut, um die orangen Steckplätze zu überdecken und Laien leichter erklären zu können, warum dieser Compi schnell ist^^_).


Oder könnte die SSD (Intel Postville 160 GB) eine Rolle spielen, z. B. zu Beginn des Benchmarks, oder die CPU-Temperatur bei Übertaktung (unter Prime maximal 67°C)?





*4,0 GHz:*


Auch bei meiner Alltags-Übertaktung, die völlig stabil läuft, sind die Werte noch ordentlich:


derLordselbst | Intel Core i7 920 D0 | 4016,2 MHz | Win / Professional 64 Bit | 15,060 s | 3.5.1 hotfix


Und natürlich der passende Screen. 
(_Diesmal war ich schnell genug, um vor dem Heruntertakten CPU-Z zu starten_)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachdem ich mit der alten Elmkiste nur den Podiumsplatz für die am zweitschlechtesten zu übertaktende CPU erreicht hatte, ist das Ergebnis nach der langen Bastelzeit doch recht beglückend.



Gute Nacht!


derLordselbst
.
.
.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (2. Februar 2010)

Hab dich eingetragen und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Weltrekord in SuperFIB


----------



## derLordselbst (2. Februar 2010)

Dankeschön für's Eintragen.

Ich werde doch noch bei Gelegenheit schauen, ob da noch mehr geht.^^


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (2. Februar 2010)

Den aktuellen Weltrekord hast du ja bereits gebrochen^^

Ich bin gespannt, ob da noch mehr geht


----------



## Dude101 (7. Februar 2010)

Dude101 | AMD Phenom II X4 965BE | 4114,0 MHz | Win 7 Professional 64 Bit | 17,467 s | 3.5.1 hotfix

gerade so kurz vom Bluescreen fertig geworden


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (7. Februar 2010)

Ich hab dich aufgenommen


----------



## masks (11. Februar 2010)

Masks | Phenom II x2 B45 | 3045,2 Mhz | Win 7 Ulti. 64Bit | 22.899s  | 3.5

Masks | Phenom II x2 B45 | 3225,1 Mhz | Win 7 Ulti. 64Bit | 22.614s  | 3.5

bei 1 Kern ist es um die 92 sec


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (12. Februar 2010)

okay hab bist aufgenommen.

MFG


----------



## Diplo (22. Februar 2010)

Diplo | I7-920 | 4200MHz | Win 7 Home 64 Bit | *14.576* | http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/9486/superpibest.jpg


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (22. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch zu dem super Ergebnis - habs gleich eingetragen.

MFG


----------



## zcei (14. April 2010)

HAb nicht alles durchgelesen, ist der Bechmark für beide Typen gleich gut oder wie sPi wieder intel seitig?

Und was muss man eig für ne Aufnahme in Hwbot tun?


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (14. April 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> HAb nicht alles durchgelesen, ist der Bechmark für beide Typen gleich gut oder wie sPi wieder intel seitig?
> 
> Und was muss man eig für ne Aufnahme in Hwbot tun?



Er ist gleichermaßen für beide CPU-Hersteller geeignet und dass obwohl ich auf Intel schwöre 
Die Pre-i7-Generation von Intel kämpft allerdings stark gegen die AMD CPU's, da diese den Memory Controller direkt im DIE haben und somit bessere Latenzen, als die Intel CPU's, die alles über die Northbridge schicken müssen.

Was man für die Aufnahme in Hwbot tun muss weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht 


MFG


----------



## zcei (14. April 2010)

gut dann nehm ich den Benchmark auch mal auf..
und morgen informier ich mich mal über Benchmark aufnahme. Wenn du selbst Prime95 von der Wärme her topsst

NICE DONE


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (14. April 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> gut dann nehm ich den Benchmark auch mal auf..
> und morgen informier ich mich mal über Benchmark aufnahme. Wenn du selbst Prime95 von der Wärme her topsst
> 
> NICE DONE



Vielen Dank 
Das mit der Wärmeaufnahme wurde mir von einigen Usern berichtet. Bei mir belaufen sich die Unterschiede auf +- 0°C aber bei einigen sollen die Unterschieder größer als 5°C gewesen sein.


----------



## Chicago (14. April 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Und was muss man eig für ne Aufnahme in Hwbot tun?



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html

gruß Chicago


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (15. April 2010)

Chicago schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html
> 
> gruß Chicago



Ich glaube er meint, was man tun muss, damit ein Benchmark aufgenommen wird & nicht, wie man sich anmeldet etc.

MFG BlackMatrixXx


----------



## Chicago (15. April 2010)

BlackMatrixXx schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint, was man tun muss, damit ein Benchmark aufgenommen wird & nicht, wie man sich anmeldet etc.
> 
> MFG BlackMatrixXx



Achso ^^!
Wie man diesen Benchmark hier ins HWBOT bekommt, mal der8auer fragen!

gruß Chicago


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (15. April 2010)

Chicago schrieb:


> Achso ^^!
> Wie man diesen Benchmark hier ins HWBOT bekommt, mal der8auer fragen!
> 
> gruß Chicago



Genau so hab ich das verstanden 
MFG BlackMatrixXx


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. April 2010)

Hwbot hat gewisse Kriterien, was die Benchmark-Auswahl betrifft, allerdings weiß ich gerade nicht, ob die kompletten Kriterien auch im öffentlichen Hwbot-Forum präsentiert wurden.
Ein wichtiger Punkt sind Validierungsmöglichkeiten und Anti-Cheat-Protections; verlässliche Ergebnisse, Einsteigerfreundlichkeit etc. sind ebenfalls wichtig.
Der einfachste Weg: im Hwbot-Forum den Benchmark vorstellen und wie in unserem Forum um Feedback bitten.


----------



## Alriin (16. April 2010)

Ich hab SuperFIB in der letzten Zeit auch vernachlässigt... drum werd ich dann den 980X mal durchschicken. Verwende dafür XP, Vista und 7. 

P.S.: 
Übrigens... Falls du dich entschließt SuperFIB auf HWbot vorzustellen, werde ich das supporten. Die anderen Jungs vom PCGH-Team sicher auch.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (16. April 2010)

Ich oute mich - ich habe SuperFIB in der letzten Zeit leider auch vernachlässigt, da ich mich in den letzten Monaten vor allem um eine Karriere im Musikbusiness bemühe 

Sobald wir eine neue Version von SuperFIB fertiggestellt haben, wird sie natürlich dort auch vorgestellt.


----------



## Perseus88 (16. April 2010)

Perseus88 P2 965 @4018 Win7 Ultimate 18.271 3.5.1


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (15. Juli 2010)

Gowengel und ich haben beschlossen euch mitzuteilen, dass wir bereits seit einiger Zeit an einer neuen Version von SuperFIB (v 4.0) arbeiten, die allerdings unter dem Namen FIBench erscheinen wird.

Weitere Informationen werden wir nach und nach über unseren Twitteraccount bekannt geben. Wenn ihr fragen habt, dann schickt mir eine Mention (Erwähnung) an @FIBench
FIBench Twitter Account

PS: Es ist ausdrücklich erwünscht dem Account zu folgen - ihr werdet natürlich mit einigen exklusiven Informationen belohnt, die wir vor dem Release ausschließlich dort veröffentlichen werden.

MFG BlackMatrixXx


----------



## Ossus (15. Juli 2010)

Das erste Sixpack
Leider werden nur 4,5 Kerne genutzt

Aber hier die Daten:

Ossus / AMD Phenom II X6 1090T / 3325Mhz / Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit / 17,860 s


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (15. Juli 2010)

Hey , nur der Interesse halber, würdest du auch Quadcores in die SingleCore Liste aufnehmen, wenn ich 3 Kerne deaktivieren würde?

Wäre mal Interessant zu sehen wie schnell z.B ein Phenom bei exakt gleichem Takt ist!


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (15. Juli 2010)

Ossus schrieb:


> Das erste Sixpack
> Leider werden nur 4,5 Kerne genutzt
> 
> Aber hier die Daten:
> ...



SuperFIB ist auch auf lediglich 4 physische Cores ausgelegt - aus diesem Grund bist du auch in der Quadcoreliste eingetragen. Übrigens wird der  Nachfolger an dem wir momentan arbeiten bis zu 16 Cores unterstützen 



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Hey , nur der Interesse halber, würdest du auch Quadcores in die SingleCore Liste aufnehmen, wenn ich 3 Kerne deaktivieren würde?
> 
> Wäre mal Interessant zu sehen wie schnell z.B ein Phenom bei exakt gleichem Takt ist!



Könnte ich machen, aber ich würde dich entsprechend markieren


----------



## Ossus (16. Juli 2010)

BlackMatrixXx schrieb:


> SuperFIB ist auch auf lediglich 4 physische Cores ausgelegt - aus diesem Grund bist du auch in der Quadcoreliste eingetragen. Übrigens wird der  Nachfolger an dem wir momentan arbeiten bis zu 16 Cores unterstützen



Dann warte ich das nochmal ab und mach dann noch mal einen Test.
Beeil dich


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (16. Juli 2010)

Ossus schrieb:


> Dann warte ich das nochmal ab und mach dann noch mal einen Test.
> Beeil dich


Natürlich könnte ich unsere momentan noch nicht ganz fertige Beta-Version geben, aber das wäre ja nicht im Sinne von Gowengel und mir


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (24. Juli 2010)

Wir haben F!Bench fertiggestellt und mit unserem Partner Kaltmacher.de released.
Weitere Informationen findet ihr unter:
F!Bench – der Benchmark powered by Kaltmacher.de  kaltmacher.de


----------



## Ossus (26. Juli 2010)

Dann mache ich mal meine Ergebnisse öffentlich.
Hab alle 4 Einstellungen durchlaufen lassen (Low-End, Standard, High-End und Xtreme)
Programm läuft einwandfrei, nur das bei mir bei High-End und Xtreme der Monitor kurz mal einfreezt. Läuft aber dennoch ganz normal weiter.
Mir gefällt persönlich das neue besser wie das alte
Ergebnisse sind unten in den Bildern


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (29. Juli 2010)

Ich habe jetzt F!Bench auch im PCGH-Forum hochgeladen und nun auch eine neue Rangliste erstellt.
Den Downloadlink, die Rangliste sowie die Aufnahmebedinungen findet ihr auf der ersten Seite:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/53727-mein-erster-benchmark-superfib.html#post779008


----------



## Daniel9494 (1. August 2010)

Daniel9494 | Intel Q9400 | 3.7 GHz| Windows 7 Ultimate x64 | 12564 | Low-End

*Screenshot:*
http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/1870/unbenanntwf.png

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Daniel9494 | Intel Q9400 | 3.7 GHz| Windows 7 Ultimate x64 | 7659 | Standard

*Screenshot:*
http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/8936/77306212.png

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Daniel9494 | Intel Q9400 | 3.7 GHz| Windows 7 Ultimate x64 | 2950 | High-End

*Screenshot:*
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/5531/highendc.png

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Daniel9494 | Intel Q9400 | 3.7 GHz| Windows 7 Ultimate x64 | 2073 | Xtreme

*Screenshot:*
http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/1560/xxxui.png


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (2. August 2010)

Habe dich nun eingetragen. Tut mir leid, dass es solange gedauert hat, aber ich bin momentan mehr oder weniger auf der anderen Seite der Welt (mit seltenen Möglichkeiten online zu kommen).
Trotzdem werde ich versuchen die ergebnisse so schnell wie möglich einzutragen.


----------



## Ossus (2. August 2010)

Ossus | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3.2 GHz | Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit | 21897 | Low-End

Ossus | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3.2 GHz | Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit | 13468 | Standard

Ossus | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3.2 GHz | Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit | 6275 | High-End

Ossus | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3.2 GHz | Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit | 4410 | Xtreme

Ich glaub, ich hab die Führung

Für Bilder, guck meine andere Post an


----------



## Daniel9494 (3. August 2010)

Kein wunder mit X6 aber ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Joker4Life (8. August 2010)

Hier mal meine Ergebnisse:

Die CPU lief normal bei 2,8GHz beim Test auf den bildern sieht man nur 3,2GHz knapp wegen dem Turbo Boost der dann an war weil ich die Bilder nachdem Test gemacht habe.

Joker4Life|Core i5-750|2800MHz|Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit|21911|Low-End

Joker4Life|Core i5-750|2800MHz|Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit|12360|Standard

Joker4Life|Core i5-750|2800MHz|Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit|4876|High-End

Joker4Life|Core i5-750|2800MHz|Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit|3469|Xtreme


Hab auch noch die Zeit von SuperFIB:

Joker4Life|Core i5-750|2800MHz|Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit|21,027|3.5


----------



## sn@ke (8. August 2010)

Upps falscher Thread ^^


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (14. August 2010)

sn@ke schrieb:


> Upps falscher Thread ^^



In welchem Sinne?


----------



## Sturmi (15. August 2010)

Mal schnell die Führung für mich beanspruchen bevor die Extrem-Bencher kommen :F

Sturmi | Intel Core i7 920 | 4.0 GHz | Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit | 27540 | Low-End

Sturmi | Intel Core i7 920 | 4.0 GHz | Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit | 15679 | Standard

Sturmi | Intel Core i7 920 | 4.0 GHz | Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit | 7049 | High-End

Sturmi | Intel Core i7 920 | 4.0 GHz | Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit | 4815 | Xtreme


----------



## BlackWolf (19. August 2010)

BlackWolf | AMD Athlon X2 250 | 3000 | Windows 7 |  48.871 | 3.51

Edit: 

BlackWolf | AMD Athlon X2 250 | 3006 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate x32 | 17248 | Low-End
BlackWolf | AMD Athlon X2 250 | 3006 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate x32 | 6640 | Standard
BlackWolf | AMD Athlon X2 250 | 3006 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate x32 | 2900 | High-End
BlackWolf | AMD Athlon X2 250 | 3006 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate x32 | 2286 | Extrem
 
Edit2:

BlackWolf | AMD Athlon X2 250 | 3750,2 | Windows 7 | 38.860 | 3.51


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (23. August 2010)

so ich habe jetzt alle Ergebnisse eingetragen - tut mir leid, dass es etwas länger gedauert hat, aber ich war die letzten drei Wochen im Urlaub.
MFG BlackMatrixXx


----------



## sensitron (1. September 2010)

Sensitron | Amd Phenom II X4 965 BE | 4000 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate x64 |    23621 | Low-End

Sensitron | Amd Phenom II X4 965 BE | 4000 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate x64 |    14576 | Standard

Sensitron | Amd Phenom II X4 965 BE | 4000 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate x64 |     5485 | High-End

Sensitron | Amd Phenom II X4 965 BE | 4000 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate x64 |     3953 | Extreme



Sensitron | Amd Phenom II X4 965 BE | 4000 MHz | Win 7 Ultimate x64 |   17.338 s | 3.5


----------



## Eiche (4. September 2010)

Zeffer |1055T | 3360MHz | Windows 7 HomePremium 64Bit | 19737 | Low-End
Zeffer |1055T | 3360MHz | Windows 7 HomePremium 64Bit | 12207 | Standart
Zeffer |1055T | 3360MHz | Windows 7 HomePremium 64Bit | 5673 | Highend
Zeffer |1055T | 3360MHz | Windows 7 HomePremium 64Bit | 3944 | Xtreme


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (7. September 2010)

Ihr seid jetzt beide eingetragen


----------



## Singler (7. September 2010)

Singler | AMD Phenom II 955 | 3516 MHz | Win 7 Home Premium 64x | 20442 | Low-End
Singler | AMD Phenom II 955 | 3516 MHz | Win 7 Home Premium 64x | 12768 | Standard
Singler | AMD Phenom II 955 | 3516 MHz | Win 7 Home Premium 64x | 4928 | High-End
Singler | AMD Phenom II 955 | 3516 MHz | Win 7 Home Premium 64x | 3449 | Extrem


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (7. September 2010)

Deine Ergebnisse sind nun auch drin


----------



## Eiche (22. September 2011)

Avast schlägt mittlerweile mit einer Trojaner Warnung an!


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (22. September 2011)

zeffer schrieb:


> Avast schlägt mittlerweile mit einer Trojaner Warnung an!



Nun Gowengel und ich können garantieren, dass das ein Fehlalarm ist. Könntest du vielleicht die genaue Bezeichnung des angeblichen Trojaners mal posten?


EDIT: Ich habe unsere Software mal auf Virustotal hochgeladen und da kam das hier raus: Virustotal Report

Ich habe auch eine Vermutung, warum das so ist. F!Bench besteht, genau wie SuperFIB, aus zwei Komponenten (Benchmarkroutinen in C geschrieben und der Oberfläche, welche in VB.Net geschrieben wurde). Die Benchmarkroutine haben wir als Ressource in das VB Projekt eingefügt, damit man nachher nur eine ausführbare Datei hat. Ich vermute mal, dass Avast bzw. G-Data (ein Scanner der beiden basiert auf Avast) nun feststellt, dass in der ausführbaren Datei eine ausführbare Datei ist, die zur Laufzeit gestartet wird und deshalb Alarm schlägt.
Ich hoffe, dass es dir weiterhilft.


----------

